# :: The Formula 1 - 2007 Season Thread ::



## hailgautam (Mar 16, 2007)

*:: The Formula 1 Thread ::*

This is the Formula 1 - 2007 Discussion Thread.

*The Race Timetable is as follows:*

ING Australian Grand Prix *Melbourne 16 - 18 Mar*
Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix *Kuala Lumpur 06 - 08 Apr*
Gulf Air Bahrain Grand Prix *Bahrain 13 - 15 Apr *
Gran Premio de España Telefónica *Catalunya 11 -13 May *
Grand Prix de Monaco 2007 *Monte Carlo 25 - 27 May *
Grand Prix du Canada 2007 *Montreal 08 - 10 Jun *
United States Grand Prix *Indianapolis 15 - 17 Jun *
Grand Prix de France 2007 *Magny-Cours 29 Jun - 01 Jul *
Santander British Grand Prix *Silverstone 06 - 08 Jul *
Grosser Preis von Deutschland 2007 *Nürburgring 20 - 22 Jul *
Magyar Nagydíj 2007 *Budapest 03 - 05 Aug *
Petrol Ofisi Turkish Grand Prix *Istanbul 24 - 26 Aug *
Gran Premio d'Italia *Monza 07 - 09 Sep *
Belgian Grand Prix *Spa 14 - 16 Sep *
Fuji Television Japanese Grand Prix *Fuji Speedway 28 - 30 Sep *
Sinopec Chinese Grand Prix *Shanghai 05 - 07 Oct *
Grande Prêmio do Brasil 2007 *Sao Paulo 19 - 21 Oct*
*The team Composition is as follwos:*
*McLaren*
*Base:* Woking, UK 
*Drivers:* F Alonso L Hamilton *Test Drivers:* P de la Rosa G Paffett 
Chassis: MP4-22 Engine: Mercedes-Benz FO 108T Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 1966 World Championships: 8 Highest race finish: 1 (x148 ) Pole Positions: 125 Fastest Laps: 128

*Renault*
*Base:* Enstone, UK 
*Drivers:* G Fisichella H Kovalainen *Test Drivers:* R Zonta N Piquet
Chassis: R27 Engine: RS27 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season:1977 World Championships: 2 Highest race finish: 1 (x33) Pole Positions: 50 Fastest Laps: 27

*Ferrari*
*Base:* Maranello - Italy 
*Drivers:* F Massa K Räikkönen *Test Drivers:* L Badoer
Chassis: F2007 Engine: 056 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 1950 World Championships: 14 Highest race finish: 1 (x192) Pole Positions: 186 Fastest Laps: 193

*Honda*
*Base:* Brackley, UK 
*Drivers:* J Button R Barrichello *Test Drivers:* C Klien J Rossiter
Chassis: RA107 Engine: RA807E Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 1964 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 1 (x3) Pole Positions: 2 Fastest Laps: 2

*BMW Sauber*
*Base:* Munich, Germany / Hinwil, Switzerland 
*Drivers:* N Heidfeld R Kubica *Test Drivers:* T Glock S Vettel
Chassis: F1.07 Engine: BMW P86/7 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 1993 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 3 (x8 )Pole Positions: 0 Fastest Laps: 0

*Toyota*
*Base:* Koln, Germany 
*Drivers:* R Schumacher J Trulli *Test Drivers:* F Montagny
Chassis: TF107 Engine: RVX-07 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 2002 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 2 (x2) Pole Positions: 2 Fastest Laps: 1

*RedBull*
*Base:* Milton Keynes, UK 
*Drivers:* D Coulthard M Webber *Test Drivers:* R Doornbos M Ammermuller
Chassis: RB3 Engine: Renault RS27 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 2005 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 3 (x1) Pole Positions: 0 Fastest Laps: 0

*Williams*
*Base:* Grove, UK 
*Drivers:* N Rosberg A Wurz *Test Drivers:* N Karthikeyan K Nakajima
Chassis: FW29 Engine: Toyota RVX-07 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 1975 World Championships: 9 Highest race finish: 1 (x113) Pole Positions: 125 Fastest Laps: 129

*Toro Rosso*
*Base:* Faenza, Italy 
*Drivers:* V Liuzzi S Speed *Test Drivers: *TBC 
Chassis: STR2 Engine: Ferrari 056 Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 2006 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 8 (x1) Pole Positions: 0 Fastest Laps: 0

*Spyker*
Base: Silverstone, UK 
*Drivers: *C Albers A Sutil *Test Drivers:* M Winkelhock F Fauzy A Valles
Chassis: F8-VII Engine: Ferrari 056H Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 2006 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 9 (x1) Pole Positions: 0 Fastest Laps: 0

*SuperAguri*
Base: Leafield, UK 
*Drivers: *T Sato A Davidson *Test Drivers:* S Yamamoto
Chassis: SA07 Engine: Honda RA807E Tyres: Bridgestone Potenza First Season: 2006 World Championships: 0 Highest race finish: 10 (x1) Pole Positions: 0 Fastest Laps: 0


I was a Fan of Scumacher. Now in search of the new Hero.....
One more day to go....


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 16, 2007)

really waiting for the season to begin .....lets hope ferrari wins this season.....Lets pray for massa......

Go Ferrari !!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Ferrari lead the way in Melbourne *  [Friday Practice]

*www.formula1.com/photos/190x177/sutton/2007/d07aus1289.jpg
Five teams in the top six hints at a close race in prospect 


Ferrari team mates Felipe Massa and Kimi Raikkonen set the pace in Friday’s second practice for the Australian Grand Prix. However, with McLaren’s Lewis Hamilton, Renault’s Giancarlo Fisichella and BMW Sauber’s Nick Heidfeld all close behind, the *Italian team* look unlikely to have things *all their own way this weekend.*  

Following the morning’s damp opening session, there were a few anxious moments over the lunch break when the skies over Albert Park went grey. However, practice resumed on a dry track with BMW Sauber’s Robert Kubica and Williams’ Nico Rosberg taking over their regular mounts from their respective test team mates Sebastian Vettel and Kazuki Nakajima.

This time Massa set the pace initially with 1m 28.582s, lowering that to 1m 28.111s as the McLarens chased after him. Once again Hamilton was highly impressive, looking smooth and calm as he shadowed Fernando Alonso’s times only a couple of tenths down.

The Spaniard had just set the fastest lap of 1m 28.040s (compared to Hamilton’s 1m 28.251s) when Rubens Barrichello’s Honda snapped away from him in the last corner before tapping the outside wall.

After a 15-minute red flag period - in which Heikki Kovalainen’s stricken Renault was also collected from Turn 4, whence it had ground to a halt at the same time - things resumed with Massa banging in a 1m 27.868s lap to go fastest from *Heidfeld’s 1m 27.970s for BMW*. *Massa subsequently lowered his time to 1m 27.353s, which remained the fastest overall*. Hamilton followed him with 1m 27.829s which stood him second fastest until Kimi Raikkonen got going to ease ahead of the McLaren with 1m 27.750s, just as Fisichella moved to fourth on 1m 27.941s, just ahead of Heidfeld. Gripping stuff!

Unfortunately for Renault, Fisichella’s car then also stopped, also in Turn 4. It’s an unusual day when *neither Renault is around at the finish*. In both cases the team blamed *fuel pressure problems* , the causes of which are being investigated.

Right at the end, Alex Wurz jumped his Williams up to sixth with 1m 27.981s, leaving *Alonso seventh*  on his 1m 28.040s ahead of Rosberg, who also improved at the end for 1m 28.055s. Robert Kubica was ninth for BMW on 1m 28.281s, with David Coulthard rounding out the top 10 for Red Bull with 1m 28.495s.

In the second half, Honda’s ‘B team’ beat their ‘A team’, Anthony Davidson beating Super Aguri team mate Takuma Sato after lapping his SA07 in 1m 28.727s compared to the Japanese driver’s 1m 29.009s. That put both ahead of Jenson Button, an unhappy 14th on 1m 29.066s, and Barrichello 15th on 1m 29.542s. To make matters worse for the Japanese manufacturer, Toyota’s Jarno Trulli separated the Super Aguris in 12th place, after a lap in 1m 28.921s.

Toyota’s second car was 16th courtesy of Ralf Schumacher’s 1m 29.574s best, ahead of Mark Webber in the second Red Bull on 1m 29.801s.

Kovalainen’s 1m 30.097s lap left him 18th in the line-up, ahead of the Toro Rossos and Spykers. Scott Speed was the quickest of this quartet on 1m 30.383s, with Adrian Sutil continuing - albeit only just - to show Spyker team mate Christijan Albers the way round. The German lapped in 1m 31.108s, the Dutchman 1m 31.175s.

At the back, Tonio Liuzzi was stranded on 1m 31.693s after his Toro Rosso went off in Turn 14. He made it back to the pits, but did not go out again.

When you look at Jenson Button’s 2006 pole time of 1m 25.229s it’s clear how much the Bridgestone control tyres have slowed things down thus far in 2007.

Source: F1.com news


Kimi & Ferrari All the WAY


*******************************************************
*******************************************************

Drivers List corresponding to Last Season Grid Position
The full entry list of constructors and drivers is as follows:

*McLaren Mercedes*
1 Fernando Alonso (E)
2 Lewis Hamilton (GB) <=First Black Person to Enter F1 Racing.

*Renault*
3 Giancarlo Fisichella (I)
4 Heikki Kovalainen (FIN)

*Ferrari*
5 Felipe Massa (BR)
6 Kimi Raikkonen (FIN)

*Honda*
7 Jenson Button (GB)
8 Rubens Barrichello (BR)

*BMW*
9 Nick Heidfeld (D)
10 Robert Kubica (PL) 

*Toyota*
11 Ralf Schumacher (D)
12 Jarno Trulli (I)

*Red Bull Renault*
14 David Coulthard (GB)
15 Mark Webber (AUS)

*Williams Toyota*
16 Nico Rosberg (D)
17 Alex Wurz (A)

*STR Ferrari*
18 V Liuzzi 
19 S Speed  

*Spyker Ferrari*
20 Christijan Albers (NL)
21 A Sutil

*Super Aguri Honda*
22 Takuma Sato (J) 
23 Anthony Davidson (GB)

Source: www.f1.com


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 16, 2007)

Unfortunately I will miss the 1st race.. I will be in Chennai and I do not get the TV here  .....

I am also hoping for the Ferrari to do well this season, they had messed up early races in last season, but since they did well towards the end, I hope they well good in this season too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*F1 Live Timing*

*Formula1.com's Live Timing* requires a free, one-off registration. You may view the Live Timing in one of two sizes - standard or large (you may switch between sizes at any time).


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 17, 2007)

ya ya i know this and already got it, but there is no fun like watching it live,,,,at least on the tv..


----------



## forever (Mar 17, 2007)

thnx for the headsup fellas


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 17, 2007)

M supporting the combo of Kimi+Ferrari!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*KIMI Raikkonen (Ferrari) P1* 

Qualification Result:::

P1 - Kimi Raikkonen (Ferrari)
P2 - F. Alonso (McLaren)
P3 - Nick Heidfield (BMW)
P4 - L. Hamilton (McLaren)
P5 - R. Kubica (BMW)
P6 - G. Fisichella (Renault)
P7 - M. Webber (RBR)
P8 - J.Trulli (Toyota)
P9 - R. Schumacher (Toyota)
P10 - T. Sato (Super Aguri-Honda)


P16 - F. Massa (Ferrari)  [Technical Problem with his F2007 Ferrari]


----------



## faraaz (Mar 17, 2007)

Kimi Raikkonen + Ferrari -> Match made in heaven!!

Alonso + McLaren -> Unholy ALLIANCE!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 17, 2007)

^^ cool man .....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 17, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Kimi Raikkonen + Ferrari -> Match made in heaven!!



naaa.......
Alonso + (any team) == Alonso win


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 17, 2007)

Request a mod and add a poll yaar.. Who will win this F1 season...??


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

if Alonso won the 2005 F1 season, then it was because of McLaren or it would have been Kimi , coz McLaren had horribly UN-RELIABLE car.

why it was horrible is b'coz  Kimi lost some Races after retiering, due to technical failure, at the near END of RACE.

almost same scenario in 2006 Season, Michael Schumacher was very UNFORTUNATE b'cos his Ferrari  broke down in Suzuka Track, or we'd have seen M.S win another title.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure kimi is gonna win this time..!! He deserves it..


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 17, 2007)

I bet on Massa. Ferrari got a better car than the last year....and Massa did very well..remember he was 3rd last year. but all boils down how Ferrari will treat Massa, if they choose to support Kimi as the primary driver then Massa will find it difficult. 

Hope his car works all right tomorrow....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

Muhawhawha , Ferrari showing Kimi's Talent to McLaren 

great drive by rookie (noob) driver L.Hamilton to take a Podium in his Debut F1 .

Alonso in Second place thanks to Ron Dennis's tactical head (pits strategy)


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2007)

hamilton .... nice drive .... and here come the scarlet back to where they belong ... numero uno .... the ice man on the prancing horse ....


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 18, 2007)

Is the race over..??


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

are we going to see a "Kimi Era" now, just as we saw "Schumi Era".

hope the tyre manufacturer Michelin are brought back, F1 2007 sucks with no Competition in Tyre dept.

if FIA goes making new rules like this, then F1 will become a A1 GP in few years time, 1 Engine maker, 1 Chassis maker, 1 tyre maker, 1.......


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 18, 2007)

Great...!! This year we gonna have a wonderful time.. Kimi and Alonso are gonna show true competition..!!!
__________
@s18000rpm: The one set of tyres per race rule was also nice. I personally felt that the competition was good then..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

yup it was good, but lot of Safety Issues rose b'coz of it, so...

FIA Boss sucks.

WRC Rocks, maybe b'cos that guy "Max Mosley" hasent done much damage in WRC yet


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm: The one set of tyres per race rule was also nice. I personally felt that the competition was good then..


 it wasnt true competition ... racers concentrated more on conserving their tyres rather than on over taking the racer in front and besides it was also very dangerous ....

1 engine maker ... ferrari, 1 chasis maker ... the 1 who makes for ferrari, 1 tyre manufacturer .... bridgestone .... 1 racer ... bernie eccelstone


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

there were some threats from Ferrari, McLaren... to FIA, that if they (FIA) de-grade F1 more, they'll start their own Racing Series (similar to F1).

Ferrari make their own Chassis


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 18, 2007)

Whooooooo.......
Massa from 22 to 6.....
simply shows Ferrari's sheer power......


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2007)

arre toh schumi has done so many times ... evn kimi for mclaren has done that so many times in the last 2 seasons


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yaa, agree with you......
But, even if i hate Ferrari for many reasons, i love them for the only thing--- 
POWER.........


----------



## spynic (Mar 18, 2007)

aha.. raikonnen kickd ass!!
shuda stuck wid mclaren.. wuda been a killer team.. kimi n alonso..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 18, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> shuda stuck wid mclaren.. wuda been a killer team.. kimi n alonso..


man.....can't imagine....my dream pair.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

then no fun, no competition.

Kimi ~ Schumi ~ Senna ; Alonso ~ Mika ~ Prost

so these guys sre continuing the age old tradition of RIVALRY


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 18, 2007)

Enjoyed the race...gr8 opening to the season...
the funniest part was the crash of albers due to his own fault...adjusting his earplug thus forgetting to brake!


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 18, 2007)

the Official Results for the lazy a$$es and the unfortunate fellas who missed the match...

                                                               Pos     No     Driver     Team     Laps     Time/Retired     Grid     Points       
1   6   Kimi Räikkönen    Ferrari    58   0.059360764   1   10       
2   1   Fernando Alonso    McLaren-Mercedes    58   +7.2 secs   2   8       
3   2   Lewis Hamilton    McLaren-Mercedes    58   +18.5 secs   4   6       
4   9   Nick Heidfeld    BMW    58   +38.7 secs   3   5       
5   3   Giancarlo Fisichella    Renault    58   +66.4 secs   6   4       
6   5   Felipe Massa    Ferrari    58   +66.8 secs   22   3       
7   16   Nico Rosberg    Williams-Toyota    57   +1 Lap   12   2       
8   11   Ralf Schumacher    Toyota    57   +1 Lap   9   1       
9   12   Jarno Trulli    Toyota    57   +1 Lap   8   
      10   4   Heikki Kovalainen    Renault    57   +1 Lap   13   
      11   8   Rubens Barrichello    Honda    57   +1 Lap   16   
      12   22   Takuma Sato    Super Aguri-Honda    57   +1 Lap   10   
      13   15   Mark Webber    Red Bull-Renault    57   +1 Lap   7   
      14   18   Vitantonio Liuzzi    STR-Ferrari    57   +1 Lap   19   
      15   7   Jenson Button    Honda    57   +1 Lap   14   
      16   23   Anthony Davidson    Super Aguri-Honda    56   +2 Laps   11   
      17   20   Adrian Sutil    Spyker-Ferrari    56   +2 Laps   20   
      Ret    17   Alexander Wurz    Williams-Toyota    48   Accident   15   
      Ret    14   David Coulthard    Red Bull-Renault    48   Accident   18   
      Ret    10   Robert Kubica    BMW    36   Gearbox   5   
      Ret    19   Scott Speed    STR-Ferrari    28   Wheel   17   
      Ret    21   Christijan Albers    Spyker-Ferrari    10   Accident   21   


Fastest Lap: Kimi Räikkönen 1:25.235
Official Result
__________
News:
Kimi Raikkonen became the first Ferrari driver since Nigel Mansell in 1989 to win on his debut with the legendary Italian team on Sunday, barely putting a wheel wrong in the season-opening Australian Grand Prix. His only problems were one minor off when he lost concentration on lap 46, and the lack of a radio throughout the race.

Source: *www.formula1.com/race/news/5805/770.html


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 18, 2007)

literally a perfect drive by Kimi on his debut.....and Ferrari is really looking good this season....still i dont think that Mclaren can produce this type of performance on all the coming races......


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

Ferrari quietly confident yet again 


We take a closer look at how the teams fared on Friday 

06 April 2007 



Kimi Raikkonen added fuel to Ferrari’s fire on Friday when, despite setting the *fourth-fastest time* (1m 36.160s) within four-tenths of a second of team mate Felipe Massa (1m 35.780s) in the second practice session, he revealed that he was not happy with his F2007’s performance. 

He also reported that, in general, the two Bridgestone tyre specifications (soft and hard for ease of commentary, but actually in the overall perspective of the company’s 2007 offerings, the medium and hard compounds) weren’t a million miles apart, and that he would not, after all, need an engine change. 

“The car feels reasonably okay but I’m not 100 percent happy,” he said. “We learned things but there is still work to do. The car felt different to the way it did here last week, the set-up was not as good as it was. The grip’s slightly different.”

Most felt the same as the high track and ambient temperatures hurt grip significantly. Where Renault and Williams got a handle on things, completing the top six with Ferrari, *McLaren appeared to struggle while doing a lot of evaluation of both compounds.*

... read More @ F1.com


"One Tyre Supplier" move has started to show its effects 

it sucks

Friday Practice session-
1. Felipe Massa, Ferrari (1st, 1m 34.972s):

2. Fernando Alonso, McLaren (2nd, 1m 35.220s)

3. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren (3rd, 1m 35.712s)

4. Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari (4th, 1m 35.779s)


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

good news for us Ferrari fans....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

its a good & bad news 

Massa 1st, but Kimi 4th, inbetween two McLarens


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

arey no problem we can beat the mclarens......


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

a quote from "Live Timing"

"A Titanic Battle here between the McLarens & Ferrari's" 


*Quali. Result*

1. Massa 
2. Alonso
3. Kimi
4. Hamilton
5. Heidfield
6. Rosberg
7. Kubica
8. Trulli
9. Ralfy 
10. Webber

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/4271/untitledps4.th.jpg
(read the commentary on right pane in pic)

see the time difference between Kimi & Alonso , at one point, their Lap time matced perfectly 




Damn this cable operator cut the Star Sports just when Q1 session was going to end.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 7, 2007)

Pretty impressive showing from Massa...but Hamilton is bloody amazing too...hmm...

edit: PS: @S18000rpm -> MINE TOO!!!!! Luckily my girlfriend has that Tata SKY digital TV so I could run over to her place to catch the last few minutes of qualifying!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

i hope this Cable operator puts back Star Sports today itself.

while the Quali was going on, a msg. was shown in centre of TV screen - "LARGE Payment DUE..." 

hope these stupid ppl pay that Money & put SS back


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 7, 2007)

pity.....no good results for Renault.........


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

this is turning out to be a Bad week for us Ferrari & Man UTD fans.......
Massa Blew the race win for Ferrari...... *www.feebleminds-gifs.com/smiley-faces20.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

Race Result.
*img147.imageshack.us/img147/3795/46859226as9.th.jpg


1st i missed the F1 on TV (frequent cable cut), then dataone was not working , really bad unlucky day for me & Ferrari

Massa should be cool, why get tensed by a NOOB (even if he's better), he should have just maintained his cool, running off the track  & loosing 1st place :aargh: 

if M.S was there, then he would have GUIDED Massa to podium finish.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

arey stupid Massa blewed the race win for us..........just gave way to Alonso and hamilton.......and then couldnt overtake Hamilton.*s35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/dimebar_probably/Smileys/th_chainsaw.gif

feel like killing Massa currently.....damn


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

next Race fresh engine, so no "water sh1t in engine" problem for Kimi  & i hope next race they sort out the car's performance problem


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

well the car performance was alright but just that Massa couldnt use it to 100%...and Kimi was driving really good.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

Massa underpressure from Kimi's Performance 

Kimi too had prblm with the car & tyre


> He also reported that, in general, the two Bridgestone tyre specifications (soft and hard for ease of commentary, but actually in the overall perspective of the company’s 2007 offerings, the medium and hard compounds) weren’t a million miles apart, and that he would not, after all, need an engine change.
> 
> “The car feels reasonably okay but I’m not 100 percent happy,” he said. “We learned things but there is still work to do. *The car felt different to the way it did here last week, the set-up was not as good as it was. The grip’s slightly different*.”


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

Alonso and Hamilton are much better than Ferrari Noobs


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 8, 2007)

Calling Kimi a noob is like calling yourself a fool....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

Rankings show who is the noob


----------



## faraaz (Apr 8, 2007)

Felipe Massa is the reason Kimi Raikkonen did not win the Malaysian Grand Prix. Simple as that. Dumbass couldn't overtake Hamilton for half the race, spun off the road and finally let Raikkonen pass after wasting so much time...

Why the **** is he driving for Ferrari anyway?


----------



## amit2005 (Apr 8, 2007)

even narain would have done better than massa...where's kimi's pace????


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

@faraaz, coz he's friend of Ferrari's Boss's son *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/tounge.gif

@Vimal, btw if Kimi is a noob then the  Arsenal Team are the BIGGEST NOOBS.  *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/tounge.gif

he's no. 2 (rank) for your kind Information 

Ferrari didnt just chose him blindly , he is the only [ONLY] replacement for M.Schumacher.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> this is turning out to be a Bad week for us Ferrari & Man UTD fans.......
> Massa Blew the race win for Ferrari...... *www.feebleminds-gifs.com/smiley-faces20.gif



hey smiley xtra freak....*www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/mittelgrosse/medium-smiley-064.gif
its amazing....that im also a ferrari fan...looks like we like to support red..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

*smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Transports/driving-014.gif 


*smileys.on-my-web.com/signer/temp/003401001176039769-final.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

Lool I thought Massa was a good driver
PS:I agree Arsenal are noobs too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Transports/driving-014.gif
> 
> 
> *smileys.on-my-web.com/signer/temp/003401001176039769-final.gif



dont u support bmw... ur avatar?


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey smiley xtra freak....*www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/mittelgrosse/medium-smiley-064.gif
> its amazing....that im also a ferrari fan...looks like we like to support red..



yes we do......but red is not my fav. color...its just becuz of the teams.....to greats....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> dont u support bmw... ur avatar?


 thats for the road cars 

i do support BMW & Kubica.

if BMW made their own F1 car, then i'd have given them full support.

but still BMW makes the most powerful engines & fastest package.
but the car lets down BMW team (Sauber's part).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

so u support teams which create their cars on their own...its the same with me


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 8, 2007)

a good and a bad weekend for me. Good bcoz Alonso won......

bad bcoz i have a bad fever.......going to sleep.........

still missing Renault.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

*smileys.on-my-web.com/signer/temp/460219001176045124-final.gif  *BRO* & then play Game Cube.






[P.S. the later part's just a joke ]


----------



## VD17 (Apr 9, 2007)

man.. i waited six damn years for this..  MCLAREN 1-2!!!
and for all those whining that massa blew the race, wtf was kimi doing.. lewis overtook him too.. 
heh... this F1 season is gonna be a rocker...


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2007)

well dude kimi was caught up behind Massa......therefore he lost the hand on Lewis........i m damn sure if kimi was in Massa's place...we could have seen Ferrari finish 2nd .................


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

second? Kimi would have finished first. Ferrari is really really missing Schumi. If Schumi was in Kimi's position, he would have overtook Massa and Lewis inside 10 laps, overtake Alonso by the end of fist pit stop and win the race.

Renault is definitely missing Alonso.

I was surprised to see both the McLaren cars finish two races in a row. I think that never happened last year.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a feeling this year is McLaren's year....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! This most unholy thing MUST NOT HAPPEN!


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

Impossible. McLaren is not gonna win the championship this year. It's gonna be Kimi and Ferrari.

I think that McLaren car, though is reliable right now will have reliability issues later on in the season.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

VD17 said:
			
		

> man.. i waited six damn years for this..  MCLAREN 1-2!!!
> and for all those whining that massa blew the race, wtf was kimi doing.. lewis overtook him too..
> heh... this F1 season is gonna be a rocker...


 Massa is in a way the culprit, 1st he lost Pole Position, then  Massa's car was faster than Kimi's, its just Massa is under BIG pressure, from his Team Mate's reputation & he had a terrible start for the season's first race.

Kimi just waited behind Massa in the initial stage coz Massa's car was more competitive, so he was giving Hamilton the chase which unfortunately didnt go as planned (going off-track), by that time it was a bit too late for Kimi to challenge Alonso & Hamilton.

btw this is just two Races man, there's lot more to go , lets wait & see.


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah. it was Massa's error that costed too much for Ferrari. 

Looks like massa has trouble overtaking other cars. He stayed behind BMW of Nick for the entire race. He should be more aggressive and more controlled. Right now, he is either being aggressive or controlled.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2007)

Massa is under enormous pressure after schumi leaving f1.......the team should talk with both the racers...cuz kimi is showing his cool in Ferrari which he didnt show to McLaren.......


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

yes. Massa is trying to be the Ferrari No.1 driver. He should provide more support to Kimi (the way Barrichello supported Schumi).


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 9, 2007)

that's the problem guys....if a team(Ferrari) gets 2 reputed drivers with none as a team lead, either of them will not tend to provide support to the other(like the way Hamilton did to Alonso), instead both try to win the race in their own way......


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/mKwwaO-7u1M/2.jpg

2007 F1 GP Malaysia: Hamilton VS Massa

Massa blew it ALL UP for both himself & Kimi 

Kimi could have got past Hamilton in the initial stage, but Massa got his CHANCE but saala track ke baahar chala gaya.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Loool Hamilton made Ferrari guys look like nooobs


----------



## ambandla (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah. 

Lewis Hamilton - tomorrow's legend. The way he soaked pressure from Ferrari's in his second F1 is totally awesome. Don't forget that he is GP2 winner and has loads of talent.

Dear Ferrari, Please dump Massa and take Lewis for the next season


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/yg2qpgOQiu4/2.jpg
Formula 1 (Round 2, 2007) Start

*sjl-static5.sjl.youtube.com/vi/pOtZ2yKq274/2.jpg
F1 - Malaysia GP 2007 - Start - Kubica and Heidfeld
(near escape, what if that carbon fibre hit his Helmet Visor?)

----------------------------------------


*sjc-static4.sjc.youtube.com/vi/cZOoFiAEfyY/2.jpg
F1 Challenge 2001 - s18000rpm Overtaking DC @ Nurburgring 


*sjl-static5.sjl.youtube.com/vi/HLNbHfTyNUc/2.jpg
F1 - 360 turn Stunt


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 12, 2007)

> Both Kimi Raikkonen and Felipe Massa believe Ferrari will re-emerge as the grid’s strongest team in Bahrain this Sunday, despite McLaren’s dominant one-two for Fernando Alonso and Lewis Hamilton at last weekend’s Malaysian Grand Prix.
> 
> *Raikkonen came home third behind the triumphant McLaren pair at Sepang. Blighted by concerns over the durability of his engine - which had suffered a water leak in the previous round in Australia - Raikkonen was left unable to challenge second-placed Hamilton as hard as he would have liked. With a new V8 in his F2007 for the Bahrain Grand Prix, however, the Finn is confident his pace will improve. *
> 
> ...


no wonder kimi  didnt challenge McLarens 

source : www.f1.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Another one of Ferrari's Engine problems


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 12, 2007)

like if McLarens never had a engine problem llooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooll


Mika & Kimi have lost several races at the very LAST Lap looooooooooooool

& btw if you didnt know, Ferrari (kimi) start the Bahrain Grand Prix with new engine


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

^^I am not advocating Mclaren
Yup I know about that engine thing...but who knows it might Fk up again.Cheapass Ferrari engine caused MS the championship last year


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 12, 2007)

that was due to the new Engine rules (2 years), Ferrari are masters in making engines, but making them last two races was their weak point.

but they DID make the Engine last for 2 races, thats why MS challenged Whineso (Alonso) till Japan.

did you see the LAST race of last season & MS's career???

he went to last position (due to tyre puncture) & then raced (out lapped himself from Massa) to take 4th place.

the BEST Performance in whole F1.

if ONLY there were 5 laps more, then Massa wouldnt have taken his Brasilian win


----------



## ambandla (Apr 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I am not advocating Mclaren
> Yup I know about that engine thing...but who knows it might Fk up again.Cheapass Ferrari engine caused MS the championship last year



MS's engine failure at Japanese GP last year was the Ferrari's first engine failure in three years. For last two years, Ferrari struggled to get perfect aero package for that car. Now that they sorted this out, they are gonna win the Championship.

Ferrari's engine is the most reliable in current F1.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2007)

*Friday practice - selected driver quotes*


Boasting some of the closest times we have seen so far this season, the opening day in Bahrain was action-packed. 

*Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari (1st, 1m 33.527s): * 
"It is too early to say where everyone stands, but the performance levels of the top teams seems to be very close. Today, it was difficult to find the right balance of the car, partly because at this track, the wind makes the car difficult to drive. Towards the end of the second session, we found some good settings and now we must keep on that track to find a bit more speed to keep ahead of the rest. But all in all we can be satisfied with the work we have done today."

*Lewis Hamilton, McLaren (2nd, +0.013s): *
"It has been a positive session today. In the first practice the track was very dirty and slippery so there was no point spending too much time looking at the set-up. In the second session we began our fine tuning and completed a couple of long runs. I think I was quicker and more consistent than previously in the long runs which is positive and there is definitely more to come. We now have quite a bit of data to look at but so far so good."

*Robert Kubica, BMW Sauber (3rd, +0.205s): * 
"The second session was better, but we still have balance problems. We used the spare car for the second practice because this morning I faced the same problems as in Malaysia. This one is more consistent and so now we have to analyse why this happens. We changed the set-up a bit because the car's handling is still not perfect, but things are not looking bad. The track was very dirty, especially in the morning session. When we tested here before Australia we did thirty ones and now we are doing thirty threes, but of course there is some time coming as the rubber goes down as long as there is no rain. If it rains again it will be the same story, and if the wind comes there will be sand on the track and that can change the conditions quite a lot."

*Felipe Massa, Ferrari (4th, +0.245s): *
"I am pretty happy with the handling of the car, which has allowed me to be very consistent in terms of performance over long runs. We have a good point from which to work over the rest of the weekend. In particular, we have to work on improving our performance on the first lap on new tyres. It all looks very close, but we have everything we need to do well in qualifying and in the race."

*Fernando Alonso, McLaren (5th, +0.257s): *
"Two trouble-free practice sessions where we made positive progress. The track was very dirty and continued to improve throughout the session. We spent our time perfecting the set-up and evaluating the tyres. I completed some long runs and all in all I think we are closer to the Ferraris than we have been so far this season on a Friday but it’s a long weekend so we will see what happens."


source : www.f1.com

________________________________

Qualifying - Saturday 14 April - 16:30 [IST]


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 13, 2007)

damn i think Mclaren has finally developed a good reliable engine ....


----------



## ambandla (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah. I heard that part of the credit goes to Alonso. He charges up the team, gives him team the perfect engine test details. Is he going to do to McLaren what Schumi did to Ferrari when he(schumi) joined ferrari?


----------



## VD17 (Apr 14, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> yeah. I heard that part of the credit goes to Alonso. He charges up the team, gives him team the perfect engine test details. Is he going to do to McLaren what Schumi did to Ferrari when he(schumi) joined ferrari?



agree with that.. he already is showing signs of doing that... just look at the team.. and look at renault.. Alonso is the perfect replacement for MS, not just as a racer but as a person, as a motivator and as a team member.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2007)

But MS was never a cry baby though he had some unsporting moments. But, not a cry baby like Alonso.
And alonso isn't a perfectionist like MS, IMO but can't doubt alonso's capability as a world class racer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> But *MS was never a cry baby* though he had some unsporting moments. But, not a cry baby like Alonso.
> And alonso isn't a perfectionist like MS, IMO but can't doubt alonso's capability as a world class racer.


 thats the reason i like MS - a TRUE Professional , & hate the Whinso (alonso)

he cried soooo much about FIA & Ferrari being fixing the races ...

sheesh

alonso never can be matched with MS. never. 

MS is on his own Class & League


----------



## faraaz (Apr 14, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> yeah.
> 
> Lewis Hamilton - tomorrow's legend. The way he soaked pressure from Ferrari's in his second F1 is totally awesome. Don't forget that he is GP2 winner and has loads of talent.
> 
> Dear Ferrari, Please dump Massa and take Lewis for the next season



SECONDED!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 14, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> But MS was never a cry baby though he had some unsporting moments. But, not a cry baby like Alonso.
> And alonso isn't a perfectionist like MS, IMO but can't doubt alonso's capability as a world class racer.



You stole my thoughts....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

guys, log off & go sit in front of your TV, just around 10mins left for Quali... to start.

its on *ESPN* btw.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 14, 2007)

Massa Pole again....And Hamilton P2......lets see this time what happens.....


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 14, 2007)

Saw a GP qualifying after a very loooooooooong time.  

Good to see Mclaren going strong this year. Hamilton is going to get the record for a hat trick of podium finishes. Hope Alonso become a Triple World Champion this year.


----------



## VD17 (Apr 14, 2007)

dude.. Hamilton has been awesome.. this is by far the best debutante i have seen...


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah definitely the best debutante i have seen by now.....its just that he is getting the right package to drive...if he was in some other team then the scenario would have been completely different........but he is doing a good job....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

Ferrari - McLaren - Ferrari - McLaren 

#2 Drivers on top spots & #1 Drivers behind them 

Do you guys see something here, Williams Struggling , & they used to Blame BMW for poor performance, (a reason why BMW went out & made its own Team), now BMW is in contention (#3) team with the "All Time Greats", maybe next year BMW will become the New Constructors Champions


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah lets see bout BMW...they have got a good car though.....


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope ferrari don't repeat last race again.


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 15, 2007)

Massa does so well in the qualifiers but some how chokes when it comes to the race day. Hope he does a good job today and don't loose his pole position advantage to Mclaren


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

just *5 minutes* to go, i'm outta here


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

Great Win for Massa...inch perfect race by massa......damn we could have had a ferrari 1,2 finish.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

Kimi not at all good in Overtaking 

i'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for *BMW* 

Williams eating BMW's dust ,  oh wait ... they're eating Renault's dust

man Nick was just cruising around & overtook Alonso,* FROM THE OUTSIDE*. now is there anything WORSE , disgraceful, shameful in Racing, overtaken from the OutSide

i'd love to see Ferrari 1st, BMW 2nd & McLaren somewhere anywhere in Constructor's chart.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah man really that was awesome stuff from Nick Heidfeld to overtake Alonso.....Kimi is having some sort of problems while overtaking.......hope that its not a serious .......BUT Great Finish By MASSA......*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

Kimi, Hamilton & Alonso ALL on 22 points 

can this season get any better


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 15, 2007)

^^Well its getting better and better for hamilton....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sad....Alonso 5th..........
but, one thing to cheer.....Hamilton's the best debutant so far.....


----------



## ambandla (Apr 15, 2007)

good race. Excellent season after looong time. When was the last time that we saw 3 drives taking joint 1st position?

Good comeback by Massa but still he wasn't perfect. If there were 4-5 more laps, Lewis would have won the race. 

moreover, looks like there are engine issues with McLaren. Blue smoke coming from the rear or Lewis's car and Alonso saving engine for Spanish GP. This definitely is good news for Ferrari in Barcelona.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

posted on 15-04-2007, 10:46 PM


			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> good race. Excellent season after looong time. When was the last time that we saw 3 drives taking joint 1st position?
> *
> Good comeback by Massa but still he wasn't perfect. If there were 4-5 more laps, Lewis would have won the race. *
> 
> moreover, looks like there are engine issues with McLaren. Blue smoke coming from the rear or Lewis's car and Alonso saving engine for Spanish GP. This definitely is good news for Ferrari in Barcelona.


 no Massa did a good job.

he was just saving his Engine for next race, coz there were Backmarkers (traffic), soooo it's Job well Done by Massa.

Same thing Kimi did, he didnt push while behind Alonso & also Lewis.

he said - 
"...following Fernando at the start of the race, that you cannot get past if the guy doesn’t make a mistake, so there was no point to push any more after I couldn’t get past Lewis after my last pit stop, so I took it easy after that. It wasn’t too bad, the car was not too bad in the race, it (the problem) is just more in qualifying."

source : *www.formula1.com/race/news/5965/772.html


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

=====================================


=====================================

*img.youtube.com/vi/wYI6PFNDFrg/2.jpg
Ron Dennis Talks to M. Schumacher
Ron Dennis was trying to lure Schumacher into his team...

seems like Ron Dennis was Drunk


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =====================================
> 
> 
> =====================================
> ...



HAHAAAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH    

I cant stop laughing.....ron dennis must have been reallly drunk at that time...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 13, 2007)

slidding down like hell........where had this thread gone?.......keep it alive guys...many F1 fans round here......better make it a sticky....

outdated, but these were the Q/F results:

*www.f1-live.com/f1/en/results/live_flash/index.html

edited='''R A C E''' starts today at 17:30 local time...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 13, 2007)

If i am not wrong..

its 17:30 local time...!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 13, 2007)

Yeah its 5:30PM local time and yeah the "race" starts at that time not the "match"


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

DAMN 

Raikkonen retired on Lap 10.

but Massa still the fastest.


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2007)

Raikkonen has some jinx he just keeps on retiring no matter which team he races for


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

his Luck has something to do with his retiremets...i guess 

===========================

*Race Results*

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070513084739.jpg

=======================
Paddock Postcard - Schumi, Scheckter & Senna


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

Most guys here are ferrari fans.Plastic fanboys


----------



## prateek_san (May 13, 2007)

Massa slapped Alonso ,,,,,    good job Massa.....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

(if u [Arsenal_Gunners] r pointing at me)

huh 

may i know why u r a Arsenal fan...fanboy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

^^They play fkin best football in the world


----------



## faraaz (May 13, 2007)

NOOOO!!! BLASPHEMY!!!! Real Madrid will pwn joo!!! 

As for the race...I only support Ferrari cuz Raikkonen is racing for them, so today was a very 'meh' race...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

oohhh


Ferrari have the best race wins & best Pit crew


Arsenal - where are they in the current Football scenario?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

^^Thats why I am not a fanboy


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

smart-a$$, see what you posted 


			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^They play fkin best football in the world


 .
i just said the same , if Ferrari & Schumi won race after race, & Schumi setting records after records (Lap), then doesnt it mean Ferrari & Schumi, (now Massa & in future Kimi) "play as BEST drivers & team in the WORLD"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2007)

^^I only replied post #119.First of all it is plain stupid of you to compare 2 different teams belonging to 2 entirely different sports.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

its not stupid. i was only justifying.8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its not stupid. i was only justifying.8)



have to agree with u on the whole argument


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

oh damn, i compared the BEST with "not so best" teams in world 

sorry Ferrari fans


----------



## drgrudge (May 14, 2007)

After some 3-4 years of disappointments, it's good to see Mclaren coming and shaping up well this season. 

Go Mclaren! Go Hamilton-Alonso! Hopefully Alonso will be triple world champion by the end of this season.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

or by the looks of it Hamilton 

but that Ron guy & wudnt let him take the title, coz he's Black


----------



## nik_for_you (May 14, 2007)

this time mclaren has luck and good drivers


----------



## mobilegeek (May 14, 2007)

Wow .. Massa won ..  >> slap on alonso hahaha.
and kimi is extremely overrated, there are better drivers than him in other small teams



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> After some 3-4 years of disappointments, it's good to see Mclaren coming and shaping up well this season.
> 
> Go Mclaren! Go Hamilton-Alonso! Hopefully Alonso will be triple world champion by the end of this season.


Ya they are coming up but its hard to beat the ferrari this season.  

I can see Hamilton win that will be great,  

but Alonso naaaaaaaah never he is true SOB. 




			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> or by the looks of it Hamilton
> 
> but that Ron guy & wudnt let him take the title, coz he's Black


ya thats right .. He never loses an opportunity to pip alonso.

Hamilton is really a good driver,.. who knows he gets a champianship.
thank you Ron for getting a black in a competitive car.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

Alonso (whineso) at it again- *whining* that "Massa driving dangerously". (1st lap incident)
 coz massa took the inside & maintained it? 

this is a RACE for god's sake


----------



## mobilegeek (May 14, 2007)

oh man I read that too in today's newspaper, 

hey man Alonso is also known as *Crying Baby* don't you know that. 

he always have problems with others, in next race he will say Hamilton is driving dangerously.. And then he will leave the McLaren too


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

yup i know 

rit from Schumi era


----------



## Dipen01 (May 14, 2007)

@all :- did anyone catchup with the question that is asked by audience to goodwin !!??

what was yesterday's question..??


----------



## geek_rohit (May 15, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> After some 3-4 years of disappointments, it's good to see Mclaren coming and shaping up well this season.
> 
> Go Mclaren! Go Hamilton-Alonso! Hopefully Alonso will be triple world champion by the end of this season.


Not if Massa has an answer to that


----------



## prateek_san (May 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Alonso (whineso) at it again- *whining* that "Massa driving dangerously". (1st lap incident)
> coz massa took the inside & maintained it?
> 
> this is a RACE for god's sake



ohh man ...if this true ...then Schumi would said it way before that hakkinen in a Killer Driver....also Montoya.....they dont drive at the Race track they want to Kill each other...   

Alonso again whinning ..... cry baby cry ..


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

*f1.gpupdate.net/en/news/2007/05/18/formula_1_could_run_v6_engines_in_2011/              
i really dont want this to happen ...... it will be like watching A1 GP named as F1 .(


----------



## s18000rpm (May 27, 2007)

what i think -
now something about Kimi is getting uncovered this season, his OVERTAKING CAPABILITY,there's none 

he didnt even try to get PAST J. Button , who has a slow underperforming Honda, the same thing, last season, Michael was overtaking so many cars at every possible corners (at Chicane - end of tunnel) .

man what the hell is wrong wih this guy doesnt he wants to WIN Driver's title?

thanks to him McLaren are 20pts. clear in Constructors standing

but anyways, this is just the 5th race.

lets see what happens at the end of season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=467800&postcount=48
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=467853&postcount=49


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2007)

well i am a Ferrari supporter and big Anti Alonso..!!

but i still feel that car still doesnt suit kimi's style.. and yeah his approach is a lot conservative this season..

they need someone like fearless montoya   the only noob who directly challenged MSC 

anyways..there are many races left..!! so positions can change anytime..


----------



## mobilegeek (May 28, 2007)

Massa drove fine but he didnt have the pace,(again its cars) he will be back at Canada.

Hamilton was just awesome ..  BUT COULDN'T PASS THE SOB

...

Ferrari has won 3 out of 5 races still lacing behind .. the  points system should change


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2007)

^^Huh!did you have problems when MS was winning race after race with the same system


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

points system r just fine.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2007)

As they say in football,the league table doesn't lie.
Alonso is on the top of it,he is better than everybody else.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

for the time being mate... 
remember their r many races to go


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Huh!did you have problems when MS was winning race after race with the same system



Right said.


----------



## mehulved (May 28, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Huh!did you have problems when MS was winning race after race with the same system


 Err wasn't point system changed cos MS was winning the races and no one had in them to compete with him. People were starting to complain of F1 getting boring.


----------



## mail2and (May 28, 2007)

Hail Lewis Hamilton!!!

The perfect McLaren team would have been Hamilton and Kimi. Though Kimi has the worst luck, of any drivers, except for Aryton Senna, in Formula One


----------



## prateek_san (May 29, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with the points system.....Mclaren have a better reliable car than Ferrari..... and Kimi's luck isnt going well as it started this season......but still there r lot of races to go ..and we will see a close call towards the end of the season....

Go Ferrari.......


----------



## mobilegeek (May 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Huh!did you have problems when MS was winning race after race with the same system


 Yes I did// 
If you don't know the FIA is making it so boring. they changed so many unnecessary thing in rules chart



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Alonso is on the top of it,he is better than everybody else.


 fk of man .. Alonso is a $hit  
he is most disgusting racer in the formula1 history.
Even the last finisher are better than him if placed in the same car.

THERE WERE MORE CHEERS AND SHOUTS WHEN HAMILTON RECEIVED THE TROPHY.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> fk of man .. Alonso is a $hit
> he is most disgusting racer in the formula1 history.


 As I said in my previous post,the guy with the most points in the table is the best(at that stage at least)and all the drivers follow the same point system,nobody is getting an advantage.
So no need to lose your cool.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 29, 2007)

everyone says .. Kimi is unlucky
the same way I say Alonso is just lucky to be on the podium, but don't deserve


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2007)

P1. Lewis Hamilton (his 1st P1 - a personal record)
P2. F. Alonso
P3. N. Heidfield (BMW, so i'm not sad, for ferrari's performance)
P4. Kimi 
P5. F. Massa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2007)

PWN3D again


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhh!!!

so THIS is what you  call PWND???

hmmmm then what was Ferrari doin from 2000 to 2004??? 

looooooooooooooooooool  ROFL

==================================
Q: (Randy Phillips – The Gazette) *But do you have any particular advice for Lewis?*
FA: No advice. Don’t be too aggressive in the first corner and let me go through. (Laughter)
NH: The same for me please


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2007)

^^What an irrelevant thing to say
We all know ferrari was winning(thanks to MS) from 2000-2004
But this has no relation with last night's pwnage


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2007)

sooooo...

where was McLaren back then??? (in the "back" i guess).

they say - "every dog has its day", rit now  McLaren are having their days.
---------

anyway,
-- Rumours --

->Kimi not giving the "input" as Massa. 
->Massa getting a LOT of tips & advice from M.S. (kimi not getting, coz he's a arrogant guy &thinks he doesnt need any).

->Fact<-
F. Alonso following M.S.'s footstep - the more you are friendly (mingle) with the team, the more Podium RESULT you get.

see how Renault are doing after Alonso left & how McLaren are doin after he joined them.
Same was the case when it was Schumi in Benetton-Renault & then moved to Ferrari.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2007)

I just said they were pwned in the recent qualifier and in some races this season.
Irrelivent-history-backside


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2007)

watever

btw WTB(uck) are you doin here football-a**


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2007)

The season is over,so I am d***ing other games


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 11, 2007)

wat a Drama Pack Race ..... 
good see BMW power up ......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2007)

ohhh man a HORRIFIC Crash (Kubica).


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

The best moment was davidson waiting in the pit lane for his pit crew to realise he had come, I think.....


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 11, 2007)

yupe that was a Horrific crash ..... Kubica has broken his legs


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2007)

ROFL. some race this was .

SafetyCar.

sad Massa was black flagged or it cud be a possible podium finish.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

^^  The safety car probably made more laps than most cars...!! Massa looked all set for a podium finish.. And ALonso tasted what it feels to be unlucky... (Kimi must be laughing)..!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2007)

Alonso struggled for pace, particularly in the closing stages when his super-soft Bridgestones seemed to be providing little grip. The result was the unusual sight of a *McLaren being passed by a Super Aguri, that of Takuma Sato.* ...more


ROFL

====================
"It seemed a terribly long time, even though it was only minutes before I got the information that Robert is conscious and able to talk," said BMW's Mario Theissen. "According to the first medical reports, Robert has escaped this very heavy accident relatively unscathed."

Initial reports suggesting that Kubica had suffered a broken leg or ankle have *not been confirmed.*

FIA F1 Safety regulation ROCKS 8)
======================

Canadian Grand Prix - selected driver quotes


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha.... this thread is swarmed with Ferrari Tifosi.  

Mclaren rules! I still think Alonso will be Triple World Champion this season. Even otherwise I'm happy as Hamilton is the second contender for the title. Either way good for Mclaren.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2007)

I loved every moment of watching cryonso struggle. Yeah I am a ferrari fan, too and was quite disappointed to see the massa being black flagged. Kubica's crash was horrible. But, on the other hand it was so reasuring to see the strength of a F1 car that he just has a broken leg. 
Well, for hamilaton, I guess there's no match for him. I hope he does win the title this year. Ferrari look nowhere close to winning driver's or constructor's championship this year. And last thing I'd like to see is cry babies at the top.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 11, 2007)

^ LOL ...... 
Ferrari is having the Quickest just that something is wrong with the strategy ..... hope they do good at Indianapolis .......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

just saw kubica's crash on youtube..it was bad...thanx to f1 cars saety..he survived..hope ferrari have better luck next time


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 11, 2007)

i didnt see...... why didnt Massa complete??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2007)

^he & G.Fisichella exited the Pit Lane while RED lights were on, in "Safety Car" period.


			
				Felipe Massa said:
			
		

> (DSQ):
> "What happened at the pit stop is a real shame. Even if the safety car didn't help me I was having a good race and I could have brought home some important points for the championship. Unfortunately, when I left the pits, I did not even look at the lights, partly because there were so many cars in pit lane behind me.



=====================

BMW Sauber’s Robert Kubica has escaped serious injury after crashing heavily in Sunday’s Canadian Grand Prix. Kubica suffered a *light concussion and a sprained ankle in the high-speed accident.*

NO BROKEN LEG.

A decision regarding Kubica's participation in next weekend's United States Grand Prix will be taken at Indianapolis on Thursday


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn i had an exam today....looks like a missed an eventful race...!!

Is it worth downloading..??


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ VEry much, I would say..!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are some comments made by alonso after the race: 


"Alonso cursed the effect the safety car had on the race, saying: "It always makes the races a lottery and you need luck. 
"I had to stop on lap 24, and the safety car came out on lap 24, I had to stop on lap 49-50 and it came out on lap 47, and that was the race for me. 
"My team-mate benefited the most. As I said, the safety car is a lottery and there can't be a race where you are more out of luck than I have been. "There will be other times when it will be my turn to have a good race and the rest will have all the bad luck." "

Once a cry baby...always a crybaby...


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Is it worth downloading..??


 yeah. One of the best races in quite a while. Really topsy turvy except that hamilton seemed to be on a different track.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG just saw this topic today couldn't believe i missed it from the start.

Ferrari will dominate in the US GP coz they have the best straight line speed and hope lewis crashes out or he'll be running away from any ferrari competition.I'm a huge Mclaren fan but also a big Kimi fan.

Mclaren might be better earlier but i doubt that they will win the next GP and hopefully ferrari comes back stronger in the title race.

History shows that there's always 1 driver who comes into his own after the US GP like Kimi(2005) and MSc(2006)


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hope ..thats all we can do...

I badly wish if schumi wuld be racing this year.. am pretty sure...he would have given tough even wid under powered car..!!

well i didnt see the GP..but as everyones says Massa had badluck...else he could have made podium so its not that bad for Ferrari...slite bad luck..!! plus luck too...coz if alonso would have taken 2nd then it would be worse for them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah ferrari went lucky


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah ferrari went lucky


 with massa being black flagged?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

With alonso being 7th.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Baby Cries again *

Here's the cry-baby crying again:

"World champion Fernando Alonso believes his McLaren team are giving preference to his rookie team-mate Lewis Hamilton. 

The Spaniard had misgivings as soon as he joined the team at the end of 2006

He said: "From the first moment, I wasn't completely comfortable. I am in an English team, with an English team-mate, who is doing brilliantly. "We knew all the support and help would go his way. It is something I understand and I'm not complaining." (not complaining??!excuse me whats all this about then???!!)
I've won two races out of six and I've finished on the podium four times and I have those 40 points that will allow me to fight for the title in the end," he said. 

"I'm calm, I'm fine, though I know there is some impatience to return to the top and dominate. 
"But I'm second in the championship, I'm eight points behind. It would be worse if I were at Renault, or Honda or any other team. "

*In addition to what he had said earlier:*

"Alonso cursed the effect the safety car had on the race, saying: "It always makes the races a lottery and you need luck. 
"I had to stop on lap 24, and the safety car came out on lap 24, I had to stop on lap 49-50 and it came out on lap 47, and that was the race for me. 
"My team-mate benefited the most. As I said, the safety car is a lottery and there can't be a race where you are more out of luck than I have been. "There will be other times when it will be my turn to have a good race and the rest will have all the bad luck." "


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 13, 2007)

dude we all know he cries a lot .... so get a snap man.......


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 13, 2007)

just cant help it


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 14, 2007)

Alosno is a cry baby ,why would you blame the mclaren management for your misfortunes.He was running the car himself he would have avoided the bad finish had he been more careful..Indianoplolis is  going to be a  boring race ,going round and round oval tracks.By the way newspapers are referring to hamilton as the first black driver in f1.Was our very own karthikeyan not the first black driver in f1.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 14, 2007)

Indians are considered Asian or Brown.....Africans are considered black

*India awarded F1 race for 2009*

June 14, 2007 15:03 IST

India have been awarded a Formula One Grand Prix race to be held from 2009, Indian Olympic Association (IOA) president Suresh Kalmadi announced on Thursday.

"We have received a letter in this regard from Bernie Ecclestone, CEO of Formula One. The IOA will be the promoter, the first event of which will be held in 2009," he told a news conference.

Source :- *www.rediff.com/sports/2007/jun/14ind.htm


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

why the hell havent they metioned the Venue ??????


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well because even LOCATIOn isnt scouted for  God knows how will everything be done in less than 2 yrs 

Give Vijay Mallya the contract


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 14, 2007)

its delhi

*www.espnstar.com/formula1/formula1_newsdetail_6180729.html

and itz gonna be a street race


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> its delhi
> 
> *www.espnstar.com/formula1/formula1_newsdetail_6180729.html
> 
> and itz gonna be a street race



with the india gate in the background..they'll be using the rajpath...i am just luving it & thank u Mr.vijay mallaya(only if the race is staged in 2009)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 15, 2007)

hope they don't ban the pitbabes and WAGs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 16, 2007)

Street Race is ruled out..!!

*content.msn.co.in/Sports/FormulaOne/Stories/FormulaoneAP_140607_1627.htm

*Indian Olympic Association plans to host Formula 1 race in 2009 *

*TIMES VIEW *



> *F1 will be good for India *
> 
> Formula 1 is on its way to India. The Indian Olympic Association has received a letter from Bernie Ecclestone, CEO of F1, offering India a place in the 2009 Formula 1 world championship. According to the current proposal, the Indian Grand Prix would be held in Delhi on a track built specifically for auto racing. Sports fans have naturally welcomed the idea.
> Formula 1 has been acquiring an increasing following since Narain Karthikeyan made his debut in 2005.However,some have argued that the investment required to build a track and then maintain it is not justified by the returns.
> ...



*COUNTER VIEW *



> *No need for F1 racing *
> 
> - Ronojoy Sen
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2007)

(off topic)


			
				Times view said:
			
		

> F1 claims 800 million television viewers annually.behind only the football World Cup and the Olympics.


 FA Premiership alone in football has more than a billion viewers worldwide.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok Offtrack..Offtrack..Offtrack..

I am posting it here...because all the F1 enthusiasts must be checkin this thread..

Anyone here follows the Race/Qualifying on Live Timing at F1....??

I am havin sm problem since last week..even though i installed latest Java..Still i am unable to watch it..before that it was all perfect..even mailed thier support/help..but not response...so posted here..!!

Anyone has any idea...how do i debug it..??


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

@ Dipen01
try installing Flash plugin and Java plugin again


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

@dipen, what browser you use?

d/l here - *www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/

*Qualifying    @  22:30* [IST ]

*Race Day*
Sunday 17 June  @ 22:30


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 16, 2007)

Tried on Opera and IE 7 both..

was working like a charm on IE 6...can that be a problem

EDIT :- Even installed shockwave player..No change.. and yeah from the start of the problem its asking me two files to download everything i check the page...

keyframe.bin
keyframe_337.bin

Here is the screenie of the widow :

*imagefifi.com/viewer.php?id=arx1181997604z.JPG


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

^ d/l this- *www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

===================================

*Qualification results*

P1. Lewis Hamilton  - McLaren-Mercedes
P2. Fernando Alonso - McLaren-Mercedes  
P3. Felipe Massa  -  Ferrari
P4. Kimi Räikkönen  -  Ferrari
P5. Nick Heidfeld - BMW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2007)

^^Lol good.. you are changing  teams
(now dont say,I always loved BMW and sh1t)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2007)

^WT buck is wrong with you

when the hell did i say i changed teams???

yes i like BMW, infact my favourite BMW M5 is based on F1, so its obvious i'll support BMW too8)

but my full support will go to Ferrari (coz of M.S.)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2007)

Ya ya watevr
Btw.Nice move


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^ d/l this- *www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
> 
> ===================================
> 
> ...



I already installed that..!!

plus dunno as soon as qualifying started...though i could see anything..but it constantly asked for downloading file...

keyframe.bin

at constant time duration..!! say one file every 2-3 secs..!! dunno whats exactly happening..!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2007)

^did you install/un-install any codec pack, s/w, just before this problem started?

wat AV, F/w you're using?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well i am not using any AV since long time....

F/w == Force ware/Firm Ware... anyways..
Well regarding Disp. Driver.
NVIDIA Display Driver for Windows 2000/XP              
version 97.73, 02/02/2007

from Guru3D

Lets see plannin to reinstall OS before tonite


----------



## hailgautam (Jun 17, 2007)

Hamilton's on his way to win his 2nd successive f1 races. there's no stopping this guy.

massa vs kimi  an interesting duel going on...

even webber vs trulli is exciting

not many ppl follow f1 in us... the stands look empty..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

raikonnen is getting pwned.

Mclaren owned ferrari again.Where are you s18 noob mwahahaha


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 18, 2007)

gr8 race btw team-mates and dissapointment for nico and liuzzi(the entertainer of the race)

hope testing will bring the ferrari vs mclaren fight back and renault inching closer to bmw too


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well so Rookie does it again...!!

1) Hamilton
2) Alonso +1.5s
3) Massa +11.3s
4) Kimi +2.5s

Well didnt see the race live..but monitored every lap times... And i must say Kimi was real awesome in mid sector and even at the end..!! he screwed up on the first lap i guess.!! i dont know what happened after 2nd pitstop...on timing screen i thought he could hv passed Massa ... but he didnt..

anyways.... there was solid fight between Mclarens in the middle stint (one instance where both were side by side).. and towards the end it was Ferrari's... Well dunno but looks like it was a decent race..!!



> Mclaren owned ferrari again.


@Arsenal :-  The only reason why Mclaren won was the sheer pace of car... There was nothing like stunning drive from any of these drivers..

If you saw the race, u must have seen Kimi's pace..If only he did that kind of driving regularly, he'd win some... Doing the fastest lap with the harder compound tyres takes some doing.

Just wait for European Break..!!


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 18, 2007)

bad luck for heidfield ...good see Ferrari back to pace .... hope they make progress by the French Gp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @Arsenal :-  The only reason why Mclaren won was the sheer pace of car... There was nothing like stunning drive from any of these drivers..


 Did you saw the skills of hamilton,he held his own even when Fernando was all over him.He was flawless.
For me it was stunning driving from Lewis,and very good try by Fernando.
The difference between 2nd and 3rd place was 12.8 seconds,if this is not ownage I don't know what is.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well that was due to back markers dude....well yeah thats the part of the race...so i dont mean to say that we should exclude it..

but u can compare lap times of all the laps...and all three cars (lewis,alonso,massa) were around same whole race... except for kimi who was blazing in midsector (ofcourse he was stupid enough not able to pass roseberg and heiki)..but so what i meant was... if not for that back markers... we could have witnessed a 4way battle..!!

plus lewis we all know..doesnt crack under pressure...(atleast till his 7th race, we havent seen him make a single mistake).. Fernando is desperate so he is bound to attack and he is pretty good at it.. he is know for that..!!

But basically its technical teams at Ferrari who need to raise thier level..!! if they can proved kimi and massa with at par car...then we can see some real 4 way racing..!!

and NO i havent seen the race so i didnt see skills of hamilton..!! but i just know that they were side by side goin thru corner one..!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

You should have seen it.Period.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 18, 2007)

Hamilton is just amazing. The way he held his nerves when cryonso attempted to overtake him was really great to watch.
I can't get it, what's wrong with Ferrari. The cars had the pace to match McLaren's but just seemed to take things too lightly.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^
i guess they underperformed in Qualifying..!!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 18, 2007)

3rd and 4th can't be said to underperform. And a gap of 10+ secs doesn't have anything to do with qualifying, there was no one between massa and raikonnen for almost whole race.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

Kimi

he is Quick, thats all.

if he starts the race from pole - he wins, otherwise he stays in the position he started from.

not at all a fighter, doesnt EVEN TRIES to overtake.

did you see how Fisichella was attacking? even tho Kimi had quick car, he didnt even try. he got past the cars coz of Pit Stops
----------

whineso at it again, yesterday if you watched the telecast from 9:30, you might have seen it too. its a BIG time news, Whineso furious/jealous on his team mate's success

atleast we(ferrari) dont have such whining driver.
-------------
if you didnt know, Lewis was trained by Ron Dennis since Lewis was 12  & they say Ron kind of ADOPTED Hamilton.
Ron's the guy who brought Kimi too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> The only reason why Mclaren won was the sheer pace of car...





			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> I can't get it, what's wrong with Ferrari. The cars had the pace to match McLaren's but just seemed to take things too lightly.



oops,the ferrari guys look confused


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 19, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Hamilton is just amazing. The way he held his nerves when *cryonso* attempted to



 good name....
i hav started hating him....


----------



## mehulved (Jun 19, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> oops,the ferrari guys look confused


 Well there's no doubt that pace was there. Kimi had the fastest lap in the race and Massa's fastest lap was not too far behind the McLaren's. And car's balance was quite good too. They were quite competent with McLaren in straight line speed and I believe ferrari's were faster in the corners.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Arsenal_Gunners
> oops,the ferrari guys look confused



I wonder if ur here to debate whoz better or bad...or WHY FERRARIs Suck or why Alonso's GOD or whatever..

We should be having some healthy discussion/trivia etc...not just  Alonso "LOVERS" fighting with Ferrari supporters...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2007)

I am here for the latter.As I said,the football season is over and irritating ferrari guys is my new pastime


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 19, 2007)

If thats the case then dont worry   No debate with you on that issue now on... because basically theres no point ...

Anyways..

Is there any GP in the past..where the Winner has even lapped the 2nd place finisher..!! ??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 21, 2007)

whoa......i too wanna know....
i guess it wud'nt hav happened....


----------



## napsterabhi (Jun 21, 2007)

possible in Monaco.....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 21, 2007)

well last year alonso came close 2 lap the second place i guess massa with a 5 sec gap of overlapping in Monaco i think.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 22, 2007)

Alonso and Hamilton agree pact of silence

Lewis Hamilton and Fernando Alonso have agreed not to talk about each other to the media unless they are both present. The move comes after a couple of weeks in which conflicting reports in the British and Spanish media have suggested there is a major rift developing between the two.

read more


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2007)

*Montoya: Hamilton is McLaren's first driver*


> Former McLaren driver Juan Pablo Montoya believes McLaren definitely has a number one driver in their team: Lewis Hamilton. Montoya believes Hamilton is doing a good job, but that his team-mate Alonso is most likely not equally treated at the Woking-based team.
> 
> 
> Speaking about current championship leader Lewis Hamilton Montoya told AP: "I think the kid is doing a good job, they have the fastest car and he's clearly the No. 1 on the team. But there's always a No. 1 at McLaren. I mean, Fernando Alonso said it himself. Didn't he? That's what the media was saying.
> ...


source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Loooooooool *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007281065,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

^^ maybe this is why ferrari aint doin well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

It looks like more of a cover up story as the guys' comments below say,and btw. you guys claim that ferrari cars were the fastest in last race,so nothing like sabotage.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

its BS.

the new Ferrari crew are bunch of BS.

hope MS still comes up with something.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 1, 2007)

YEEEE...

1 2 for the Ferrari....
Raikkonen steals French win from Massa


take that Mclaren..........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2007)

the NEW look www.f1.com sucks

1	6	Kimi Räikkönen	Ferrari	
2	5	Felipe Massa	Ferrari	
3	2	Lewis Hamilton	McLaren-Mercedes


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 1, 2007)

the interface sucks big time yuke......


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 1, 2007)

had anyone seen the crash in the gp2 race on saturday more devastating than kubica's and even the 1st 2 collided at the very start

btw gr8 result for ferrari and kimi


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2007)

finally kimi overtook someone


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 2, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> finally kimi overtook someone



LOL ...


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 2, 2007)

the new look f1.com looks like a typical spamsite


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^^
Seriosly didnt like it much..!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2007)

LEWIS HAMILTON’S F1 world title dream could be wrecked by a probe into the spying scandal surrounding his McLaren team.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,3-2007300890,00.html


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 5, 2007)

dude u read the sun a lot for sure your references always comes from the sun!

yeah it's kinda true coz i don't think a team can improve so much in the winter break as mclaren had done

the real hardwork this season has been done by the bmw guyz


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 7, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-20070707080832.jpg


P1. Lewis
P2. Kimi
P3. Alonso
P4. Massa


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 7, 2007)

again Hamilton there.....
he will win the chp'ship....i think....


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 8, 2007)

Raikkonen spoils British party

great race by Kimi.....the ferrari looked so speedy than the mclaren's sad that Massa had a mechanical problem, for which he had to start from the pit lane but even that he did an excellent job by finishing 5th.......

Go ferrari .........

1. Kimi
2. Alonso
3. Hamilton.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2007)

BRING IT ON




			
				F1.com said:
			
		

> It was not a great day for Lewis Hamilton in the other McLaren, who struggled throughout to match his main rivals’ pace, and *had Felipe Massa not had to start from the pit lane after his Ferrari stalled on the grid in the original start, he would arguably not have been able to maintain his record of finishing on the podium in every Grand Prix he has driven.*
> 
> 
> It may not have been a classic race, but it proved again that the advantage remains with Ferrari as the season reached its midpoint.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome race by Kimi...one of the cleanest and best races I have seen over the past two years...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 9, 2007)

way to go but unfortunately lewis has to have at least a few non scoring races for atleast ferrari to win


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2007)

bad luck  for massa otherwise a gr8 race by kimi..
Ferrari r back on top


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

Ferrari's Kimi Raikkonen secured pole position for Sunday's European Grand Prix after a dramatic Nurburgring qualifying session which saw McLaren's Lewis Hamilton crash out five minutes into Q3. 

*Hamilton sustained NO serious injuries in the accident*, which was caused by a problem with the right-front wheel at his previous pit stop. 

Qualifying results...

P1. Kimi
P2. Alonso (even after making big mistake, but shows that he was on very low fuel onboard)
P3. Massa


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 21, 2007)

make the thread sticky plz.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

Hamilton safe after high-speed qualifying shunt

*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2007/7/6509.html

*The cause of the accident* was a problem with the airgun used on the right front wheel during the pit stop immediately prior to the incident. The wheelnut could not be fitted properly and a second gun was needed to cure the problem. However, the wheel was subsequently still able to move enough to generate sufficient damage to cause it to fail.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome stuff by ferrari......BTW alonso was very light on the fuel....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 22, 2007)

there were talks that lewis not racing tomm. so the gap can be cut down to 2pts. but it was reported later that lewis is fine does this mean he'll race tomm.

go kimi show the punk kid how to win a championship(no disrespect to lewis)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

Lewis Hamilton said:
			
		

> , McLaren (10th, 1m 33.833s)
> “I’m absolutely fine and we will see later if I am able to race tomorrow. Everybody has been looking after me really well. We know what caused the accident and I’m just pleased that everything is OK and I really hope I can race tomorrow.”



As is normal, Hamilton will require a final sign-off by FIA Medical Delegate Gary Hartstein on Sunday morning before he is allowed to race. McLaren expect the outcome of this to be positive.

*www.formula1.com/photos/597x478/sutton/2007/d07eur1290.jpg

===============
*Hamilton's qualifying accident explained**www.formula1.com/news/technical/2007/779/450.html



*www.formula1.com/photos/ta_article/full/ta_article_450.jpg

================
*Hamilton cleared to race*

McLaren confirmed this morning that having been examined by FIA Medical Delegate Dr Gary Hartstein and the Chief Medical Officer of the event, Dr Klaus U. Zerbian, Lewis Hamilton has been cleared to race in the European Grand Prix. 

It follows the British driver’s high-speed crash during Saturday’s qualifying session at the Nurburgring. Hamilton escaped uninjured, but was airlifted to hospital for a precautionary CT scan.

*He will start from 10th place on the grid*, with the same fuel load that he began qualifying with.
=============================


After the pleasant weather yesterday, it is more overcast this morning. The ambient temperature high will be around 19 degrees Celsius, and once again there is a chance of showers this afternoon.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2007)

Great victory for Alonso. Good day for McLaren overall. After so much luck, it would have been nice to see Hamilton get that one point.


----------



## csczero (Jul 22, 2007)

MY MAN ALONSO WINS  ......hohohoho GAME ON!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

YAAY,Alonso won


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 22, 2007)

Where art' the power Ferrari ,where ??? :'(


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 22, 2007)

massa was loosing traction at the time of rain....dunnoa why else Ferrari was simply awesome in the Dry........hope we see a ferrari win in the next race......

BTW at the closing stages the rain came and gave the race to McLaren......damn....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

the last set of tyre (intermediate), for Massa, ruined his race, coz he was struggling to find GRIP.

but have to say Alonso was superb after final pit stop.

man, Massa was really pissed off (if you watched the post race conf., you'll know).


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah......well that was obvious....

really feel sorry for Kimi man.....today it was just no luck for ferrari it seemed....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

Why do ferrari fans always talk about luck?


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 22, 2007)

cuz thats the main u need for winning in anything.....whether its in F1 , Football, Cricket anything.......no matter how well u do...but at the end of the its the luck u need to WIN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

Alonso won the race and massa blew it,as simple as that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

Ferrari, luck??? ROFL

its Alonso(McLaren) who ALWAYS cries about LUCk LUCK & more LUCK 


-------

Ron should have not interfered in Massa & Alonso's talk.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 22, 2007)

Alonso cries bout evrything.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

Massa didnt BLEW it, it was TEAM's mistake for puttin wrong  tyres.

if you wanna talk of Blowing, then what did Lewis do? he could have managed a podium finsih8), but i guess his luck ran out WIDE out of track

no disrespect to Lewis8), i'm his fan too (but for the reason that he is first Black & drives perfect F1)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> cuz thats the main u need for winning in anything.....whether its in F1 , Football, Cricket anything.......no matter how well u do...but at the end of the its the luck u need to WIN.


 your ferrari friend says otherwise


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Ferrari, luck??? ROFL


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 22, 2007)

that maybe his thinking......


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2007)

what a final 10 laps .... brilliant driving by massa and alonso .... avoided the over take attempt just kewl absolute calmness amazing overtake in the end ... aur hamilton ...bacha apni auk pe aa gaya ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> what a final 10 laps .... brilliant driving by massa and alonso .... avoided the over take attempt just kewl absolute calmness amazing overtake in the end ... aur hamilton ...*bacha apni auk pe aa gaya ...*


 he joined the race a lap down (after restart) [made a mistake - chose to pit early for dry tyres, so that cost him lot of momentum], & yet finished in 9th, set some fastest laps, he overtook some cars brilliantly, & dont forget he crashed at 270+kmph just yesterday & his broken car was rebuilt for race today.



> Poor Hamilton! He had made a brilliant start to run fourth by Turn Two, only to sustain a puncture that crippled his car. No sooner had he pitted for a replacement than he slid off the road in the lake in Turn One, from whence he was lucky to be rescued by the mobile crane. A lap behind now, he was allowed under the new rules to make up that lap behind the safety car, but a premature switch to dry tyres put him off the road again briefly. He then launched a great comeback as he traded fastest laps with Massa while trying to get back on the lead lap. After a dogged drive he got back into the points in eighth place on Lap 53, but then the need to pit for wets dropped him back. In the final laps he passed Renault’s Giancarlo Fisichella (for the second time, having overtaken him earlier round the outside in Turn 12), but he just ran out of time to deprive Heikki Kovalainen in the second R27 of the final point, even though he was at that stage lapping three seconds faster than the Renaults.



overall, a good race from a shaken guy. 8), only a racer can pull off something like this, (like Massa in Silverstone, Alonso, not to forget MS & Mika)

=====================

btw in post race confrnc., Webber was just goin on talking , Alonso was laughing, coz Webber just gave a short preview of WHOLE race then


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i didn't get to see the restart but why wasn't lewis disqualified for being helped by a crane onto the track

last year montoya just ran wide a twin chicane and got stuck in the gravel trap just about a meter from the track,but he wasn't pulled in.he didn't get any points but i think mclaren stamped their authority a bit(can't believe i'm saying this being a mclaren fan)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 22, 2007)

hmm.....point.......
considering the fact that there were others too who were stuck up by the road side....
man......that was fun.....each car slidding down the track to end at the same spot....


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2007)

kimi and ms are the best in starting from the back they will cause havock in the top order even if they are behind ... lewis was over lapped by massa .... but lewis has had a dream start till now .... man he can drive


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

What happend to Kimi? I Missed  as power went down 

EIDT:


> I was surprised that Alonso told me I did it (hit his tyre on Alonso's sidepod) on purpose so I got angry with him. If he is not happy with this it is not my problem."


Link

I never expected Alonso could say that  , Look at what happend to Ralf, yes he was pissed off after colliding with heidfield, but later told it was just a racing incident and said Hidefield should not be penalised  and even Hidefield has appologised. FIA did not penalize Hidefield. 

100 imaginary negatige reps for Alonso from me


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i didn't get to see the restart but why wasn't lewis disqualified for being helped by a crane onto the track


 Just as his car was being moved out, the decision to restart the race was taken as I see it. Then it's very much ok. He was even one lap behind because of this.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> your ferrari friend says otherwise



when did i say that prateek said that



			
				prateek_san said:
			
		

> cuz thats the main u need for winning in anything.....whether its in F1 , Football, Cricket anything.......no matter how well u do...but at the end of the its the luck u need to WIN.


 

any way gr8 race by massa & cryonso ..ferrari made a mistake with the tyres otherwise it was massa's race...
kimi was unlucky..relaibility of ferrari has to improve & finally hamilton does not finish on the podium nor does he get a point 
but amazing race by lewis


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I never expected Alonso could say that


 thats typical alonso ...


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 23, 2007)

Every forum i go i see Alonso bashers drooling around everywhere, just like when it was with MS.
Now cryonso what ? just that maybe it sound good because one hates him, cut him some slack.

Massa drove well ? huh? a short tempered guy like him is a disgarce in F1. He is not even a WDC material. Last race in Magny Cours i remeber him whining about back markers, complaining the whole week, now how kimi felt about that he will never say, that's what it should be like, not show your emotions. Unlike massa who has proved himself a complete whiner. 

And about alonso its just the media, they hate him and make you people hate him, just because he came in way of MS in 2006. Everyone including me wanted to see MS take the WDC, just follow some british tabloid and you will get my point about how bad they hate alonso now just because of Hamilton.

Man they are all growing up, Hamilton is just 22 and alonso is 25 not much of a diff. If one has a problem with Alonso's remark then should not go easy with Hamilton either--remember what he said at monaco --calling webber and the others MONKEY, and he tricked massa to a mistake means all the rest of the drivers are just idiots.

Alonso is a world class driver, so is Kimi-- and hamilton is proving he has all that need to be a world class F1  driver.

I have respect for all the top drivers MH, MS, FA, KR, and now LH. 

Massa huh ? He should be kicked from F1.  

Thats what massa and alonso argued -- Translation :
 Alonso: "You broke my sidepod there..., go and have a look at it!"
Massa: "Go fsck yourself! You've won and you say something like this, a$$hle, you win and say something like this."
Alonso: "I fought with Heidfeld, i fought with everyone, but you can't do that."
Massa: (Touching Alonso) "Try to learn something"
Alonso: "You try to learn something"
Massa: "Try to learn something!"
Alonso: "Try to learn something, i fought with all the world today, and with 3 laps to go, we touch!"
Massa: (sitting on his chair) "Good job!"
Alonso: "Good job!"
Massa: (Standing up, sarcastic tone) "I did that on purpose, like i did that on porpuse in Barcelona!"
Alonso: "Ok, ok..."
Massa: (Touching Alonso) "Try to learn something"
Massa: (Looking to someone who invite him to relax) "That's him!"
Fia official: "Quiet"

~PEACE~


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> Thats what massa and alonso argued -- Translation :
> Alonso: "You broke my sidepod there..., go and have a look at it!"
> Massa: "Go fsck yourself! You've won and you say something like this, a$$hle, you win and say something like this."
> Alonso: "I fought with Heidfeld, i fought with everyone, but you can't do that."
> ...


 is all that real???



or a translation from Anti-Massa people?

what did Massa do in Silverstone? did the other drivers just let him pass by them?

btw that was not FIA official,  , that was Ron Dennis, this itself makes clear that its (translation) is a work by Anti-Massa squad.


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Maybe, i saw the same on many F1 forums along Youtube, so i posted it.


----------



## csczero (Jul 23, 2007)

Alonso needed to keep his cool that time.....he got too excited for first win... Massa just defended his line...Nothin was wrong on his part


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2007)

French Grands Prix - Gilles Villeneuve and René Arnoux going absolutely hell-for-leather for second place in the closing laps at Dijon-Prenois in 1979. Let Murray Walker be your guide:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3tXJm9tYGM


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Dijon 1979: Remembered for his frenetic style which seemed more like that of a rally driver, Villeneuve's wheel-banging duel with René Arnoux in the last laps of the 1979 French Grand Prix at the Dijon circuit, when he stubbornly refused to accept his 312T4 was slower than Arnoux's faster Renault was one of the most intense moments in Formula One racing.[16] Arnoux passed Villeneuve for second place with three laps to go, but Villeneuve re-passed him on the next lap. On the final lap Arnoux attempted to pass Villeneuve again, and the pair ran side-by-side through the first several corners of the lap, making contact several times. Arnoux took the position, but Villeneuve attempted an outside pass one corner later. The cars bumped hard, and Villeneuve slid wide. Villeneuve then tried an inside pass at a hairpin turn and managed to make it stick. He then held off Arnoux for the last half of the lap to secure 2nd place.[17] Villeneuve commented afterwards, "I tell you, that was really fun! I thought for sure we were going to get on our heads, you know, because when you start interlocking wheels it's very easy for one car to climb over another."


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2007)

Toro Rosso’s Sebastian Vettel? Just checked f1.com and read Sebastian Vettel will be driving for Toro Rosso :O , when did red bull sign him ? After Indy I was disappointed that he may not be able to race this year again . This guy has got real potential  ... lets see if he can perform in the ferrari backed Toro Rosso


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 4, 2007)

yippie...Mc Laren to go 1-2 tomorrow.............


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2007)

looool

Alonso had to do a pathetic act to beat his team mate. yay McLaren & Alonso 



			
				f1.com said:
			
		

> Hamilton misses out after pit-lane confusion
> 
> McLaren’s Lewis Hamilton was left frustrated in qualifying at the Hungaroring after he was forced to wait in the pit lane behind team mate Fernando Alonso. While Alonso went on to secure pole position, the delay meant Hamilton left the pits too late for a final flying lap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 4, 2007)

*Hamilton is Guilty and not Alonso 

*


> *Dennis: Hamilton triggered incident                  *
> 
> 
> McLaren team boss Ron Dennis has confirmed Lewis Hamilton was to blame for the qualifying incident involving the Briton and teammate Fernando Alonso, after the rookie driver ignored team orders earlier in the session.
> ...


 Courtesy : www.autosport.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2007)

um, bad news for Alonso... fans 

*Alonso demoted to sixth in Hungary*


> World Champion Fernando Alonso has lost his pole position for the Hungarian Grand Prix and will start tomorrow's race in sixth place.
> 
> The race stewards at the Hungaroring have decided to demote the McLaren driver after reviewing evidence from today's qualifying session, where the Spaniard held up teammate Lewis Hamilton in the pits, causing the Briton to miss out on a final flying lap and possible pole.
> 
> ...



um, Bad news for McLaren .. fans 

*McLaren stripped of potential points*


> The stewards of the Hungarian Grand Prix have also penalised the McLaren team, saying the outfit will not be awarded any constructors points in tomorrow's race.
> 
> This comes along with a five-place demotion for Fernando Alonso, who has lost his pole position and will start tomorrow's race in sixth place.
> 
> ...



=============================



*Felipe Massa, Ferrari* (*14th*, 1m 21.021s):

“What happened in Q2 is very frustrating. I made a mistake at the final corner on my first run, but then, when I came back to the pits, there was a misunderstanding over refueling and they let me go without fuel. That's why I stopped and had to be pushed back to our area by the mechanics. I went back out again, but the tyres were very cold and I was not able to do a time good enough to stay in the top ten. Tomorrow, I expect a very difficult race, as this is one of the worst places to start from a long way back. I will try and do my best and to get the car home as high up the order as possible. From what we have seen today, I don't think I could have been on the front row, but third place would have been a realistic target. Now we have to look at ways of using strategy to improve our situation. It's a shame starting this far back given that the car has a very good race pace.”

source

================



Alonso blew it up

Alonso & the "Team" gotta do some work on their "Communication" 



> The team stated that they frequently give estimates as to duration of pit stop to their drivers before they pit and that the reason the car was in fact held for 20 seconds was that it was being counted down prior to release at a beneficial time regard being given to other cars on the track.
> 
> *Alonso was asked why he waited for some 10 seconds before leaving the pits after being given the signal to leave. His response was that he was enquiring as to whether the correct set of tyres had been fitted to his car. When asked why this conversation did not take place during the 20 second period when his car sat stationary all work on it having been completed, it was stated that it was not possible to communicate by radio because of the countdown being given to him.
> *
> ...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 5, 2007)

oh my.........


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 5, 2007)

Seems a pretty fair decision to me by the FIA...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally a good & Fiar decision by FIA...this type of steps was needed by the Fia .....


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 5, 2007)

Bernie Eccelstone 

Bernie should now just simply hand over the 2007 WDC to Hamilton. END OF SEASON.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2007)

looool

*Fisichella demoted to 13th on the grid*


> Giancarlo Fisichella will start today's Hungarian Grand Prix from 13th after being docked five grid positions for blocking Spyker's Sakon Yamamoto yesterday.
> 
> The Renault driver was judged to have impeded Yamamoto for virtually an entire lap during Yamamoto's second run during the opening phase of qualifying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 5, 2007)

*Hamilton has shown his true colors*, that smug arsewipe.
Radio commentary 


> *Hamilton: "Don't ever f---ing do that to me again."
> 
> Dennis: "Don't f---ing talk to me like that."
> 
> Hamilton: "You can go and f---ing swivel."*



For those who don't know Ron Dennis is the Team principal/boss of Mclaren.

 *www.f1-live.com/f1/en/headlines/news/detail/070805105554.shtml
*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/formula_1/article2199765.ece


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

wow this is a real non-doctored reality tv show  ... man this playing nothing less than a hollywood movie ... internal rivalries, good guy bad guy and a mentor involved ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2007)

when will the race start


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2007)

5:30pm



			
				Hackattack said:
			
		

> *Hamilton has shown his true colors*, that smug arsewipe.
> Radio commentary
> 
> 
> ...


 looooooool

watever it is, why did'nt the Team just let the two drivers fight it out on the track? 

now see who suffered?

Alonso not only lost his P1, but his image as double champ also getting ruined, thanks to the team. 

i think he should hav stayed with Renault or joined Ferrari, Kimi & Alonso = Prost & Senna type rivalry.

but what we got now is a not a good sporty rivalry

hey "Arsenal Gunners", forget about McLaren beating Ferrari, but a noob is beating a pro  (Lewis beating Alonso)


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

the n00b wins ... gr8 dominance ... hes te next schumi ... amazing drive ... only he can ruin himself ....


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 5:30pm
> 
> looooooool
> 
> ...



Got beaten by a n00b ya. Then getting penalized to 6th is funny, as no rules in the FIA says that. That incident was inside the team, the stewards did not have the right to stick up their arse, Oh wait a sec he is FIAMILTON the Golden boy of FIA, they listen to the media. FIA is a joke now. 

No doubt this Arsewipe being a british in a british team is getting the first preference(well this news is pretty old though).

And ya he made the biggest mistake switching from renault.

FIA=Hamilton=Mclaren
MclarenMercedes should change their name to MclarenHamilton.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2007)

this is not only "British in a British team", its also b'coz of that HUGE media attention on Lewis = Ego adding up , & maybe Lewis's "new friends" the drug addict Rap, Hollywood,...stars have some contribution to Lewis' new manners.

talking "fu[k" to a guy who raised this kid from age of 12 (kart racing...) .

these noobs should understand the meaning of "Professional Racing".



honestly i feel sorry for Alonso 
===============================



			
				Alonso said:
			
		

> "Right now Hamilton isn't talking to anyone in the team," the Spaniard added. "The situation has changed a lot from one race to another. I don't have any problems, it's the team who have the biggest one."


more


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 5, 2007)

when did that conversation take place i'm going to see the race repeat telecast


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey "Arsenal Gunners",a noob is beating a pro  (Lewis beating Alonso)


Go take some hope from that


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2007)

^ya whatever 

=================================
*World champion Fernando Alonso has cast doubt on his future with McLaren after relations with his team-mate Lewis Hamilton reached an all-time low.*

Source: BBC


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2007)

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/3548/f1qu3.th.jpg

P1. Massa
P2. Lewis
P3. Kimi


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 25, 2007)

finally....lets hope it finishes with Kimi in 1st and then massa and lewis.....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah we need ferrari to step up and hv lewis colliding with alonso


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 25, 2007)

I want ferrari to win the constructors championship atleast...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 26, 2007)

constructors title is history for ferrari

btw sad news for f1 fans in india karun chandok just got hit by 2nd position driver after leading for 12 laps it was too close to call whose fault was it but professionally speaking karun made the mistake and should hv tried to take the position in the next corner(these are the kinda things gp2 is famous for,amateur driving)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow.....Paula's lookin great......

u guys saw the mercedes ad of lewis and fernando?
andar kuch, bahar kuch..:


----------



## ambandla (Aug 26, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I want ferrari to win the constructors championship atleast...



This is gonna be ferrari's race

Both McLaren will be on the dirty side of the track. That means better starting chance for Kimi and Massa. If both the Ferrari's develop good lead on Alonso, who is on hard tires and may be fuelled heavily for long first run, it's all over for Alonso. All they have to fear about is Lewis now. He is the leader and he is no.2 on the grid.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2007)

a 1-2 after such a long time.

Alonso finally happy after his team mate's tyre puncture

*RACE RESULT*
P1. Massa
P2. Kimi
P3. Alonso

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-20070826083526.jpg

Constructor's title within sight.

Ferrari off by just 11 points now.

"Neither McLaren got away well at the start of the race, with Hamilton immediately losing second to Raikkonen and Alonso dropping to sixth behind the two BMWs."

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/61806

The result brings Alonso to within five points of Hamilton in the standings, with *Massa still 17 points behind*.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so happy to see Ferrari dominate this way.
Poor Hamilton was so unlucky but that opens up the championship to 4 people now. I hope ferrari repeat the performance in Italy. It will lead to a great finish to the season with fights in both constructor's and driver's championship.


----------



## csczero (Aug 26, 2007)

ALONSO got some life now  hehehehe  practically opens up mostly to him with just 5 races to go 

Also wondering why this thread is not pinned


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 26, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I am so happy to see Ferrari dominate this way.
> Poor Hamilton was so unlucky but that opens up the championship to 4 people now. I hope ferrari repeat the performance in Italy. It will lead to a great finish to the season with fights in both constructor's and driver's championship.


Good to see Ferraris at the top again.

But saying hamilton POOR IMO is silly. He should be kicked in the butt along with his irritating father. He just got too lucky to even get that 4 points, lucky that his tyre puntured just before the pits.

That arrogant swiveling kid should learn to drive first, just pushing the car to its limit to get a better lap time is not always the clever thing to do. He learn't something today by puncturing his car. Good for him. Drving a F1 car in not something you do on a bl00dy playstation ! 

Anyway Congrats to Massa for his win.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2007)

Lauda tells Alonso to stop complaining 

"Instead of complaining, moaning and b1tching, which is what Alonso is doing at the moment, all he needs to do is concentrate on driving quicker"

anyone know what happened to Jacques Villeneuve 

a great start like Lewis, but...


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Lauda tells Alonso to stop complaining
> 
> "Instead of complaining, moaning and b1tching, which is what Alonso is doing at the moment, all he needs to do is concentrate on driving quicker"
> 
> ...



This old prick Niki Lauda or L A U D A  is know for his big fart mouth. Will he ever shut up. Nonsence biased comments by this d!ck.

The old ba$tard should put on his glasses and see who is driving faster.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2007)

Lauda 

Fart mouth


----------



## mehulved (Aug 26, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> That arrogant swiveling kid should learn to drive first, just pushing the car to its limit to get a better lap time is not always the clever thing to do. He learn't something today by puncturing his car. Good for him. Drving a F1 car in not something you do on a bl00dy playstation !


 Atleast he can do that. How many others can claim to do so?
And how many others have such a record to show off?
He's still young and he will take some time to learn.


----------



## ambandla (Aug 27, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> Good to see Ferraris at the top again.
> 
> But saying hamilton POOR IMO is silly. He should be kicked in the butt along with his irritating father. He just got too lucky to even get that 4 points, lucky that his tyre puntured just before the pits.
> 
> ...



Cheers. It's ferrari 1-2.

IMHO, Lewis is the best of the rookies. Look at the way he drives. Perfect driving. Pushing the car to the limits and driving inch perfect race is what he is doing. If you say that the tyre puncture means he is bad driver, what about the other drivers retirements. Even Schumi has a tyre puncture last year, Kimi has suspension failure in Monaco when his car jumped over the kerb.

Lewis is certainly gonna break more records and will kick Alonso's b**t in coming races.


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 27, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Atleast he can do that. How many others can claim to do so?
> And how many others have such a record to show off?
> He's still young and he will take some time to learn.



At least he can do what ? Drive aggresively. Only a fool like lewis and arrogant Rosberg can do that. Other 20 drivers are too smart to take that approach. I won't argue with his driving style... he is new....many drivers changed their driving style according to the car just like Kimi, Alonso...so may be he might just change as well. Who knows ?

Ya record to put him in the Guiness Books.  Thanks to Alonso and Mclaren, A Rookie getting a top car with a 2x wdc as a teammate. Great ... Luckiest guy ever.

I will take you last statement though, i agree with that. 



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> Cheers. It's ferrari 1-2.
> 
> IMHO, Lewis is the best of the rookies. Look at the way he drives. Perfect driving. Pushing the car to the limits and driving inch perfect race is what he is doing. If you say that the tyre puncture means he is bad driver, what about the other drivers retirements. Even Schumi has a tyre puncture last year, Kimi has suspension failure in Monaco when his car jumped over the kerb.
> 
> Lewis is certainly gonna break more records and will kick Alonso's b**t in coming races.



I you didn't notice I cheered for ferrari too.

Best of the rookies, smell my rats a$$. 

Rosberg, Sutil, Kubica who are they then, they don't seem to exist. If you read my above post you will get what  Iam trying to say. I don't like to repeat. 

Ya his driving really amazed me yesterday. Great breaker errr... driver 

For your kind information the circuit at turkey, especially the turn 8,  thats the weakest zone for the bridgestone tyres.  Similar for the Indy track  turn 11-12. Every other drivers seems to know about that except Lewis. Just ease the throttle a bit at turn 8 Craneboy..no he wont listen...he wanted to catch those ferraris who were 0.6-0.9 sec quicker than maccas. Intelligen guy i would say 

We will all see who is gonna break what records or cars.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 28, 2007)

ferrari will b pushing hard for a 1-2 at italy too xpect atleast 1 mclaren to run light in qualifying

let's all predict the winners

CC-Mclaren
WC-Fernando Alonso(i've got a gut feeling)

mods plz make this thread sticky after each race weekend this thread gets thrown out of sights


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2007)

WHEN A TV INTERVIEWER pointed out to Michael Schumacher that his victory in the Italian Grand Prix in September was the 42nd of his career, surpassing the number of wins earned by the late Ayrton Senna, the German driver broke down and cried. For the first time, the world saw the human side of the icy Schumacher

*img.youtube.com/vi/EOQjYCwgLdE/default.jpg
Schumacher cries after he beats Ayrton Senna' Record in 2000 .


================================

*Briatore would welcome Alonso back*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

plz make the thread sticky.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 30, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/F5NHdGzfu1s/default.jpg
Funny version - Alonso-Hamilton Hungary GP

if you have gmail account, then rate this video 

*img.youtube.com/vi/AB1X6pRRSPg/default.jpg
Edited version of new Merc-McLaren TV Ad



=================================

*img.youtube.com/vi/5bEzWiit5jI/default.jpg
Schumacher vs Hakkinen Monza 1998



> The short but intense, and unusual, battle between Michael and Mika at the Italian GP in 1998.
> 
> Having nearly stalled on the start line Michael Schumacher has made his way past Villenueve and Irvine and chased down the McLaren of title rival Mika Hakkinen and is pressuring him for 2nd position, which is where this video kicks off.
> 
> Out front is David Coulthard in the sister silver arrow, who is running a two stop strategy (compared to the single stops of Mika and Michael) and attempting to break away.



----------------------

*img.youtube.com/vi/lvAeDMYpiDg/default.jpg
Funny Michael


----------



## shantanu (Aug 30, 2007)

@hackattack : watch your language ! this is a warning to you..!


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 30, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> @hackattack : watch your language ! this is a warning to you..!



What about others using little fun language ?? 

Aap to mere peeche par gaye. Think i am some sort of hacker, trying to hack this forum. LOL

What bad language did i use against any forum members, plz point out. ?

You are in the mood of banning me is guess ? I never get any warning whatsoever from other bigger forums. 

I hardly visit this site.

And yo this is the way i write, not bad but funny, if only you can really get it. I don't see others complaining.

And if you and some few can't take the fun. 

Go ahead. It doesn't matter.  

I would like to hear what other members say.

And hey don't delete this post, like u did earlier. I want to see responses.

Too much moderation.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 30, 2007)

why r we fighting here........ ????


----------



## shantanu (Aug 30, 2007)

ok cool ! get responses man.. ! and your language is not upto mark.. 

and you talk of bigger forums.. why are you here then ?

and i am not in the mood of banning you until you cross the limits.. it was just a warning..


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 30, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> why r we fighting here........ ????


I ain't fighthing !  look who started.



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> ok cool ! get responses man.. ! and your language is not upto mark..
> 
> and you talk of bigger forums.. why are you here then ?
> 
> and i am not in the mood of banning you until you cross the limits.. it was just a warning..



Whatever you say boss.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 30, 2007)

what do you mean by who started ?

and now let the other members say whose language is not upto mark !

and remember that you aren't a Hacker of whom this forum will be afraid of.. 

you are a member as everyone else.. all guys remain in limits and maintain forum decorum so i think you should too..


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 30, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> what do you mean by who started ?
> 
> and now let the other members say whose language is not upto mark !
> 
> ...


I was all well until u popped in.

Hacker LOL. It's just a funny nick name. Sheesh.

As far i know, i didn't insult anyone with my language, you are constanly.  insulting me. I can say that George Bush is a jacka$$, but if i tell the same to some member that would be an insult, i would never do that. Because i know what i am saying. I never hurt any forum members until the case so like now you are making it become.

I come here to see some nice discussions going on here, not here to spoil it.

You are spoliling the fun.period.

_ This is my last post here i guess._ 

HAve fun. 

Nice forum turning bitter.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 31, 2007)

and should this thread be made sticky ? if you guys want then let me know !

i didnt post here myself.. you post was reported as rude.. !


----------



## rollcage (Aug 31, 2007)

^^
oh yes plz


..


btw .. vijay malaya really in talks or just a hype again


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> I ain't fighthing !  look who started.
> 
> 
> Whatever you say boss.



Thand rakho bhai...

Its an F1 thread...first ppl were fighting ovr Alonso and Kimi....then Mclaren and Ferrari and now user and mod....

forget that..continue with F1..

Well there is lot of catchup ferrari has to do in terms of WDC.. Unless Mclaren makes mistake or Ferrari improves more (its expected at Monza), Mclaren can breath easy..

Me being Ferrari fan...i think Kimi has to up his racing, he has to drive aggresive yet under limits. because it would be too stupid to commit unforced error at this time of championship...well massa can act as buffer for Kimi... eitherways Mclarens will be good competitors for each other through the race..

With BMWs improving...I feel that Kubica has good chance of playing spoilsport for either of teams by takin 3rd...Whatever it is if it has to go to east asia then these 2 races must be in favor of Ferrari...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

Thread made a sticky..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Thread made a sticky..


WOW Great  Thanks a lot


----------



## rollcage (Sep 1, 2007)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooo .......  ... hehehehehehehehheheheheheeeeeeeee


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2007)

@s18000rpm thanks for those videos


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ fab videos thnx s18000rpm


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

Vijay Mallaya close to buying Spyker Ferrari team .... awesome means awesome ...

Source: cnn-ibn


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^^
Will Mallaya Favour Narain????

Expecting a F1 Driver frm India Soooooon!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2007)

sure cud b possible..


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

when will the season(edited) 2007 end ? can anyone tell me ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2007)

#17---FORMULA 1™ Grande Prêmio do Brasil 2007 (Sao Paulo)---*19-21 October*

2007 F1 World Championship Race Calendar

btw its *season*, not session


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

so it closes on 21st oct. !


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

yup

------------------
*img.youtube.com/vi/QbHGB3NNlsQ/default.jpg
Ayrton Senna - F1 McLaren MP4-5 vs 911 Turbo vs Honda Civic


====================

*Why Ayrton Senna is the Greatest*???
one of the reason...

*F1 - Ayrton Senna rushes to Help fellow F1 driver who had a Accident*


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

its official ... mallaya is now the MD of Spykar Ferrari ... Mallaya will have 3 board members out of 5 ... great going .... also this acquisition is in his personal capacity .... (personally salle k pass itna paisa hai hai toh kingfisher k pass kitna hoga) and kingfisher will continue to sponsor toyota

this makes vijay mallaya a key player in F1


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

look at this one guys....awesome driving by 3 greats of F1 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MEG88C3Mp0


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

F1 Williams Simulator

*www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=1125841841&channel=294380095

nicccce, wud love to have that simulator 


====================

Mallya vows to put India on grid


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

now that he owns a team and spnsors 1 .... he will be bernie's friend ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2007)

*Indian Grand Prix plans still 'on track' *
	Monday, September 3rd 2007, 14:09 GMT



India remains on course to stage a *Formula One Grand Prix after circuit designer Hermann Tilke carried out an inspection of possible sites for a track around New Delhi.*

Tilke began a two-day visit of the venues and would provide his feedback to F1 supremo Bernie Ecclestone.

"He has gone around and we have shown him a few places," Indian Olympic Association (IOA) president Suresh Kalmadi told Reuters. "He will go back and give his views to Bernie.

"We are happy with the progress," he said. "We are on track."

The IOA took up a conditional offer in June to stage a Formula One Grand Prix in 2009 following a letter from Ecclestone to Kalmadi listing tough conditions including various commercial agreements to be signed by the end of September.

Kalmadi was confident the IOA, busy with preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games, would meet the deadline.

Indian Formula One involvement has taken a leap with businessman Vijay Mallya teaming up with Spyker director for Formula One, Michiel Mol, in a bid to take over the cash-strapped Dutch team.

"Now, owning a F1 team, it is even more in my interest to make sure there is F1 Indian GP," Mallya said at the weekend.


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/62030


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

the talks are of a possible city race around delhi ... another monaco


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2007)

thats obvious.

India cant make a full fledged Circuit, that too with such limited time.

hope its better.


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 4, 2007)

Hyderabad was all set to get a F1 circuit till and Chandrababu even signed an agreement then the crappy Congress govt. came and washed it out.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

u never know hyderabad might still get it ... yeh india bhai ... kuch bhi ho sakta hai


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2007)

Chennai can also get a track, the next Bahrain 

with so many Automotive giants here, it should get it.

BMW will support it 
Merc. will support Mumbai/Pune


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^^
Already Narain supported for that... 
Me tooooo


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 4, 2007)

we need a track near mumbai coz by that way we could have a rain race which would b gr8 since a race in india's hot climate would blow so many engines up and too many retirements.this will eventually put the indian gp out of contention after a few yrs


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 4, 2007)

India is no hotter than Bahrain...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL

Race in Mumbai???

are you talking of Power Boat Race???


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2007)

If there is a choice .. I would like to see a F1 track in Chennai. I belive that the temperature and humidity of chennai will push the engines and the drivers to the max, thats what I want to see. The only the best of the lot can win the race there.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

mumbai  believe me ... even if theres a race there will:

1. traffic
2. potholes filled with water


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ Toh delhi kaunsa acha hai yahan toh rikshaw and reri wallas hai bahut.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

delhi still has better roads ... a lot better roads as compared what we have here ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 4, 2007)

But Delhi wont get it.They are looking for a place outside delhi in NCR.Noida may be Gurgaon.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 5, 2007)

jaipur is great with roads.. jaipur pune highway


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2007)

if someone talks of Racing, then first thing that comes is Chennai, it has India's 1st proper Race Track (MMSC), then Coimbatore(recently got a track).

host the race @ Chennai, party at Pondy or B'lore


----------



## csczero (Sep 5, 2007)

csczero said:
			
		

> ALONSO got some life now  hehehehe  practically opens up mostly to him with just 5 races to go
> 
> Also wondering why this thread is not pinned


 

ATLAST THE THREAD IS STICKY


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 8, 2007)

Italy GP, qualifying results...

link


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 8, 2007)

Bad Day For Us Ferrari Fans ......


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ can any1 give any link to watch F1 Live Online????

I have links to watch cricket but not f1


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 8, 2007)

McLaren-Mercedes FTW!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 8, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> ^^ can any1 give any link to watch F1 Live Online????
> 
> I have links to watch cricket but not f1



Pls give me any link if any1 know... i want to c tmrw's race online!


----------



## rollcage (Sep 9, 2007)

.. I never got that .. after searching for long.

only thing is live commentary at f1.com ... but thats no use.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 9, 2007)

its a McLaren 1-2.

race results

 it was R.Barrichello with a Lap record of 1:21.046 in 2004


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2007)

* Bows  McLaren-Mercedes! 

Now Felipe Massa is out of Championship contention (well, almost). I always believed that Alonso would be 3 times World Champion by the end of this season and seems it's most likely to happen.


----------



## csczero (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah  Alonso he is coming.......... you just cant write off two time world champion that easily


----------



## VD17 (Sep 9, 2007)

lol... McLaren 1-2 on ferrari land... so much for the spying **** which fia and ferrari have been conveniently using to harass McLaren (IMO)...


----------



## rollcage (Sep 10, 2007)

FA - Fat ASS won ... nothing to cheer about here ... bad day


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

saw the race after months!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 10, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> .. I never got that .. after searching for long.
> 
> only thing is live commentary at f1.com ... but thats no use.




Hi! 
Finally i got a link to watch f1 live online.... (Alll Sports)  

<<Edited>>

download thier player and watch it!!!    

But I dont know whether it is legal site! So Moderators delete if it is not!

Edit (drgrudge) 
It's illegal!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hamilton admits McLaren exclusion possible*



> Lewis Hamilton at Monza admitted for the first time that Sunday's Italian Grand Prix might have been his last F1 race for a while.
> 
> The British rookie finished second at the Autodromo Nazionale, which brought his victorious McLaren team-mate Fernando within three points of his lead in the drivers' title.
> 
> ...



Source

Politics


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^plch(sound made by lips when one gets annoyed)

hate that word, that too here....


----------



## iMav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ferrari on its way to win Construtors Championship*

Source: NDTV

McLaren is stripped of constructors Points and no driver is not penalized


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

bad politics everywhere!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2007)

McLaren have been stripped of all their points from the 2007 season and been fined £50million.
Ron Dennis' outfit will have to prove there is no Ferrari involvement in their cars before they can race in next year's championship.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,3-2007420785,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah...but the drivers can still fight for the championship.....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *Ferrari on its way to win Construtors Championship*


On its way? I think they have already won! I dont think BMW with 86 Points 
will be any where close to claiming the championship. But is a good second season for BMW.


----------



## ambandla (Sep 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> bad politics everywhere!




aha. stealing 780 page document from Ferrari and fined is politics?

Remember. 100 million $ is a very large amount. But McLaren is a big team with lot of fundings and FIA finalized the amount to make sure it hurts McLaren. This way, next time, no other team will dare to spy on rivals. It is said that McLaren puts around $500 million every year for the development of car. 

Now, they can pay that fine with the amount of money that they received by winning the races this seadon + some hard earned money.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

now, such a bad name for McLaren. nothing's going good on their way.


----------



## ambandla (Sep 14, 2007)

still they are lucky to stay in Drivers championship. They deserve ousting from this years championship.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 14, 2007)

guys just read this

*f1.gpupdate.net/en/news/2007/09/14/fia-divulge-mclaren-drivers-secrets/


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2007)

F1-Live

Full FIA statement

This is where one should use Encrypted messages


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 14, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Finally i got a link to watch f1 live online.... (Alll Sports)
> 
> <<Edited>>
> ...



OOps! Sorry for that!


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 15, 2007)

Today i could'nt watch formula1 qualifying bcoz star sports telecasted football & Espn cricket instead of formula1. I was watching this live timing board, it was not bad at all, keep this link handy guys, you might need it in this cricked crazy nation. here's the link  *www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html# it requires a free registration.

1st-Raikonnen
2nd-Massa
3rd-Alonso
4th-Hamilton


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 15, 2007)

aahh finally a 1st row start for ferrari after a long period ......


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2007)

Rats... No more Bus Stop chicane


----------



## red_devil (Sep 16, 2007)

The TITLE RACE is gettin hot !!

1--- LEWIS   97
2--- Alonso   95
3--- KIMI     84

just the 3 races to go ! any prediction on who wins the championship ??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome Race...
Hamilton on his way to winning the Championship!
Breathtaking driving by Massa in last lap...just loved it...


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 30, 2007)

Kimi drove superb ....but just couldnt keep it tigh after passing Heikki ...damn 
hamilton definatly won the championship now,.... great that its not alonso...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2007)

can someone giv link to Hamilton & Alonso quotes???

the recent ones, where Hamilton kinda humilated Alonso.

Race was boring, only last few (10) laps were good. its sad that Alonso crashed & Ferrari were forced to pit, otherwise it cud have been a Ferrari 1-2.


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 1, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Kimi drove superb ....but just couldnt keep it tigh after passing Heikki ...damn
> hamilton definatly won the championship now,.... great that its not alonso...



20 more points to go you never know..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 2, 2007)

Briatore (Renault boss) confirms Alonso offer

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/62925


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 2, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> 20 more points to go you never know..



yeah i know still 20 more points to score...in that case hamilton has have a 0 points in one of the race...i cant see that happening....


it will be great seeing Cryonso leaving Mclaren ....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

yea alonso shold leave the team else he will be kicked out of McLaren .. 

Ralf is also leaving toyota but he will confirm hin next team after the season.


----------



## crystal_pup (Oct 2, 2007)

I have become a huge fan of Hamilton...but its sad to see the way Alonso is getting treated by Mclaren n Hamilton enjoyin every moment of it...Anyways i like this kid...He is the future of F1...I wud like to c him grabbin the world championship soon...


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2007)

Muhahaha

*Hamilton retires from the Chinese GP*
Championship leader Lewis Hamilton suffered his first retirement of the season after he went off the track at the Chinese Grand Prix.

The McLaren driver lost control of his car when trying to make his second pitstop, going off at the entry of the pitlane. He ended up stuck in the gravel and was unable to return to the track.

Hamilton, 12 points ahead of teammate Fernando Alonso before the end of the race, needed to finish ahead of the Spaniard and Kimi Raikkonen to clinch the title.

His retirement left Raikkonen in the lead with Alonso in second, meaning the title battle is likely to go down to the wire.

----
may he & Alonso retire in next race & Kimi win the Champonship

====================
*Race Results*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071007024931.jpg


P1.Kimi
P2.Alonso
P3.Massa (today's fastest man)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Race by Kimi...
Loved it when Hamilton got stuck in gravel!! 
I just hope that Kimi wins it in Brazil but that seems very difficult..
Don't want Alonso to win atleast


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^
Exactly same!

Dont want Alonso to Win... its better to be hamilton!


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 7, 2007)

i just dont want alonso to win ....who ever wins..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 7, 2007)

What a season this has been.....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

So many Alonso haters r here!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Dunno why is everyone against Alonso... people here, the drivers and even his own team!!!!

Spectacular show by Kimi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2007)

I want Alonso to win


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I want Alonso to win



start doing prayers then....cuz that wont be happening ....


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Dunno why is everyone against Alonso... people here, the drivers and even his own team!!!!


 Who'll like crybabies?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 8, 2007)

start praying for kimi i so badly want him to win.maybe alonso will take out hamilton at brazil for a fine but atleast he'll not have his ego hurt by loosing to a rookie(that's just the WWE creative thing going on in my mind )

the reason i want kimi to win coz i havent seen the best or the glory days of my idols.

i never got to see and understand what the rock did or how he won the wwe championship so many times.
i never saw y2j win the undisputed title.
i never saw schumi in his prime and his hard fought championship wins.
i never heard linkin park's first 2 albums when they were released
i never saw any of the american pie series when they were released.


lol that's a lot of things i've missed but i don't wanna miss this one!


----------



## rollcage (Oct 10, 2007)

^^HAHA .. big list you got there man ...

Hamilton has the better chance of wining, but you never know what lies ahead.
Kimi .. can win .. he has a mathematical chance .. as everyone is saying.
but don't forget ya .. Hamilton .. just needs 4 points to win ..
kimi would need 10points and also pray that hamilton again has a bad luck with Fernando aka fat-ass need to finish low. 
I would have loved to see Massa win .. but he didnt had the chance and again he was forced to support the Kimi throught the season ..Kimi says in the begining that he wasnt finding the pace in the car, point is kimi always does this.. its his luck not to win. he missed out earlier too.
its all ifs and buts.. 
Ferrari had to justify the huge money paid to Iceman rather they should have supported.. Massa instead. 
But the Fact remains 
.. its the end of the day only cars 
.. no-one except Ferrari & Mclaren has the courage to win. 
.. i rephrase actually Noone had the car to win or challenge Ferrari or McLaren in 2007 season

after the change in regulations Renault got the advantage // and they won in 2005 & 2006. 
this year .. from nowhere McLaren came-up in 2007 to lead. 
Next year Honda will come .. but its unlikely. Renault may bounce back. 
Williams and BMW will again fight for 4th & 5th place. 

Its all about cars .. nothing of racing. nothing for drivers.
we just hope that one driver wins .. but actually we know that its always between two guyz .. who have the best cars. 

..

Newsupdate 9/10/07.. 
*Wurz has retired from the F1 in the middle of the season. *
may be some fight within Williams. and The Great Frank williams giving the Seat to a new rookie.. 
bcoz he is again the son of some old F1 driver as was the case in Nico RosBurger in 2006.
Williams is no way near their prime.


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Mclaren need to thank Ferrari for this season coz there is a Ferrari in that Mclaren. 

The drivers should have been punished imho, not fair. Also the point system is total crap, there should be more gap between the points alloted to 1st and 2nd place finishes. At this rate, anyone can win the championship by always placing 2nd, its wrong, the driver with the most wins should be champion always,

Alonso has been tricked by Mclaren, poor man, he's a Champion ffs, he deserved better. Better he get back to Renault and kick Mclaren's ass. I always thought Alonso in a Ferrari would be absolutely devastating but alas that chance is ruled out by Ferrari announcing no such thing's gonna happen.

I'm rooting for Kimi from the start, hope he gets his Championship at Ferrari.

As for the last race, hoping Alonso and Lewis take each other out and Kimi cruise to victory 

......you never know, outside chance,......anythings' possible


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

> *Alonso commits to Renault return in 2008*
> Fernando Alonso has signed a letter of intent to rejoin Renault starting next January (2008), according to emerging reports.
> 
> Germany's Bild newspaper said the document is the precursor to a definitive three-year contract (2008-2010), but only if the reigning world champion can successfully negotiate an end to his current McLaren deal.
> ...



Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2007)

1 of the cause for  Hamilton's Chinese GP retirement

*www.autosport.com/gallery/picture_free.php/dir/2007chi4/image/XPB_0J1L05C03DJP1D0NU3EGW-2


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ nice pic there .. clearly the tyres gone man. he took a big risk there. 


*........................................................................................................*


*Massa pens new Ferrari deal*

*Felipe Massa is set to remain at Ferrari 
until the end of 2010 after signing a new deal with the Scuderia.* 
*images.teamtalk.com/07/10/240/Felipe_Massa_581284.jpg

Massa's future has been the topic of some debate 
with reports suggesting that he's heading to Toyota 
next season to make way for Fernando Alonso. 

*www.planet-f1.com/story/0,18954,3213_2803530,00.html


----------



## rollcage (Oct 16, 2007)

> Mclaren need to thank Ferrari for this season coz there is a Ferrari in that Mclaren.


 True .. waise it happens always teams try to find others secret... just that it was proved this time in court. 



> the point system is total crap, there should be more gap between the points alloted to 1st and 2nd place finishes. At this rate, anyone can win the championship by always placing 2nd, its wrong, the driver with the most wins should be champion always,


Yes, everyone says this .. still we cant see a change. point system is totally crap. 10 8 6 5 4 3 2 1.. wat the hell



> Alonso has been tricked by McLaren, poor man, he's a Champion ffs, he deserved better. Better he get back to Renault and kick Mclaren's ass. I always thought Alonso in a Ferrari would be absolutely devastating but alas that chance is ruled out by Ferrari announcing no such thing's gonna happen.


Ferrari did the right thing .. FA don't deserve the Ferrari seat. I am not starting a Anti Alonso thing here .. but just have a look at this video.  Michael Schumacher For Life !!* --> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=geQvkZuBSHo <--- *[See at 1.24 .. see what Fat Ass doing here]  
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/6524/michaelschumacheryi9.th.jpg
He is anti Schumi .. he should give respect to a guy who has won so many times or who is your senior. also There has been numerous occasions where Schumi has given tips to fellow driver or rookie driver even to another team mate..our own Narain got few tips from him in 2005.  on the Alonso part .. never .. done this. Infact .. abused some other drivers. .. I don't say he is a bad driver but *he is not a good person*.  If Alonso was a Anti-Schumi .. he will never get into Ferrari .. I say Never. he  is always dissatisfied with one thing or the other. He had problems with Renaul left that. Now crying at  McLaren. holy crap .. crying Baby FA.  _Alonso is disgrace to Formula1._ 

as for championship .. Kimi should win   although .. Hamilton is hot fav ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2007)

guess who celebrated his birthday yesterday (17-10-2007) jus like me (had food, tats all)------- *Kimi Räikkönen *(born October 17, 1979)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2007)

Boy o boy.. I can't wait to watch the next GP. After Mika left this season has been prolly the most interesting one


----------



## shantanu (Oct 19, 2007)

is this season over ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

^^This weekend will be the last race shantanu.. you can close this thread after a few days.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 19, 2007)

actuallly will only have to remove it from sticky status , thats what i am directed to ;D (on 22nd  )


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 19, 2007)

^^
Oh no .. season coming to an end ... nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 


@rollcage .. nice clip there .. and photo of schumi is also good.
ya we know Alonso may be fine driver BUT He is not a Good Person .. hahahaha 

@s18000rpm
Hey dude ... congrats ... and belated Happy Birthday dood ...
kya baat hai ... enjoy karo ...in ur bmw ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2007)

^ thank you.

oh man, i'm gonna miss this season's finale

coz the quali. & race starts at 21:30 (IST) on saturday & sunday respectively.

 i thought i wud go to b'lore(KGF) & watch & record that race on sunday & come back in 3:30pm train . but i've to be here @ Chennai monday morning


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2007)

Why no access to TV back there in chennai?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2007)

Chennai = no Star Sports (or any other, jus local channels)

i'll need to get a Set-Top Box to watch them, or get 2000buks(which i dont have) & goto some pub to watch it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 19, 2007)

time to play the game guyz!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2007)

*Lewis Hamilton*


> McLaren F1 sensation Lewis Hamilton reveals all
> 
> Fast Car has once again teamed up with the guys at Mobil 1 oil, to bring FC users this exclusive footage of Lewis Hamilton.
> 2007 has been an extraordinary season for Vodafone McLaren Mercedes and F1 phenomenon, Lewis Hamilton.
> ...




========================================

========================================


*Force India in 2008*

*Spyker to be named Force India in 2008*


> The Spyker Formula One team will be renamed Force India F1 next year, the team's new owners revealed today.
> 
> Spyker F1 were bought out earlier this month by Indian billionaire Vijay Mallya and Dutch businessman Michiel Mol.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63476

-=-=-

ROFL

Jeeeeeeez

who's that noob who came with this NOOOBY name

i hope other teams dont agree.

F1 is about TECHNOLOGY.

keep the bullsh1t Patriotism off it.

Spker is already sh1t & now all they had to do was name it "India" 

LOL

============================================
============================================

*Saturday weather update*

 - dry qualifying and race expected
Welcome to qualifying day for the Brazilian Grand Prix, the final and deciding round of the 2007 FIA Formula One World Championship.

So far it appears that Saturday's forecast is adhering to schedule. The skies over Sao Paulo are much clearer than yesterday, and it is dry. The prediction is for these conditions to persist, with an ambient temperature high of 27 degrees Celsius. The thunderstorms forecast for Sunday are now anticipated on Monday, and the race is expected to be held in partly cloudy conditions with the temperature rising to 31.

*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2007/10/6988.html

=========================
=========================

Quali.

*www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html

Results:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071020120751.jpg

Local hero does it again
*www.autosport.com/images/upload/1192899703.jpg

P1. Massa
P2. Lewis
P3. Kimi
P4. Alonso


I guess Alonso is gonna get his record broken by a noob  (Youngest World Champ. )


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 20, 2007)

lets hope Lewis or Kimi wins the title.....great driving by Massa.....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 20, 2007)

I think Massa is light on fuel but that's hard to say cpz Massa always manages to do quite well in qualifying...
Looking forward to a great race..
Star sports didn't show the qualifying today...they have delayed telecast at 3:30 am...baah!
@s1800rpm it doesn't matter whether you have star sports or not


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Saw it on ESPN@9.30PM

Force India F1?! What ****ing morons!! They just have money, minus the brains.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 20, 2007)

^^WTF...did it come on ESPN 
Man i checked the EPG and didnt find it and also star sports ads showed delayed qualifying at 3:30am...damn...


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry mate you miss3d it, yes on Espn, immediately at the end of T20 match.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

yea it was Live on ESPN , the new spyker name suks , I  hope the finish will be in the same order  as quali


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 21, 2007)

Force India F1 ... 

Force India F1 Association would be FIFA


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

ok guys 30 minuts to go  .. it will be hell of a race  dono about Kimi , Alonso or Hamilton , but I am having butterflies in my stomach


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

someone record this whole race. please 

i'm ready to pay money for that DVD.

anyone in Chennai? or B'lore who can do that (record).?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 21, 2007)

seems u r great fan of F1! 

me tooo in chennai with Only cable connection! 
But heard that frm DEc or Jan... we will be getting all paid channels in our cable!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

thnks for that news.


=============
back to F1.


  

WTF happened to Lewis on lap 8???????????

why did he dropped to P.18

& WTF is wrong with Massa, he should help his team mate who can become Champ if he lets him go P1 & keeps Alonso @P3.


whatever has happened to Lewis, same was with Schumi last year, i Hope Lewis gets to atleast P8 with Kimi @ P1 


===================
edit

Lap 18. whew, Lewis @ P12 & so quick

@this rate it seems like he's gonna be somewhere P4-P8 

NOOOO, Lewis mamu stay P8 & be #2 & fart on Alonso's face


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

WHooooohoooo Alonso FTW.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

Lap- 34- 
Kubica owns Alonso 

Drama in pits-

Noob Nakajima knocks two mechanics, one limps back.

Lewis @ P9 


@Arsenal_Gunners

Lap 53. KIMI takeslead after Pit stop 



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


Kimi All the way


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 21, 2007)

Lap 64:
 KIMI going for 1st.....

but Hamilton overtakes Truli for 7th !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

Bring on the glory hunters now


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 21, 2007)

*kimi Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KIMI DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VROMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

*www.formula1.com/photos/597x478/sutton/2007/d07bra1895.jpg
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

YESSSSS. 

KIMI comes out of nowhere & takes  CHAMPIONSHIP TITLE

YAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO

Sad that Hamilton slowed down for no reason. i'm damn sure it was not technical issue.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 21, 2007)

Finally after years!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

Kimi's got the LOOOOOOOONG awaited Title , which McLaren cud never help get him.

Now Alosno will move to Renault for SURE 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 21, 2007)

*KIMI DOES THE IMPOSSIBLE!!!*

THREE CHEERS FOR KIMI.....

*HIP HIP HURAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!
HIP HIP HURAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!
HIP HIP HURAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

WELCOME the NEW WORLD CHAMP

*www.autosport.com/images/upload/1192986880.jpg

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63536

YEAH

Hamilton kicks Alonso to 3rd Place in Drivers Standing


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 21, 2007)

_*Hail Kimi
Hail Ferrari*_

Screw Alonso...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> _*Hail Kimi
> Hail Ferrari*_
> 
> Screw Alonso...


I second that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I second that.


 i third that & on behalf of "Arsenal_Gunners" fourth it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

No thanks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> No thanks


abey tu hamesha hi dusri side pe hota hai.I thought you were a die hard ferrari fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

I am just Alonso fan


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am just Alonso fan


You know na ke alonso hates Arsenal.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 21, 2007)

Its a dream end to a great season of Formula 1!!
Never expected Ferrari to win constructors championship...with that under the belt due to Mclaren being relegated I was more than happy that atleast Ferrari got something!
But then out of the blues Kimi has done it...even he wudn't have dreamt of something like this..
Feel sorry for Hamilton though...He did well right throughout the season but still couldn't win it...Thats what I love about Formula 1...UNPREDICTABILITY!!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 21, 2007)

~~~ Kimi  Won ~~~~

Wooooohooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

OMFG OMFG OMFG kya bolun kya bolun OMFG OMFG   ... go kimi go ... ferrari rulz.... long live schumi


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> OMFG OMFG OMFG kya bolun kya bolun OMFG OMFG   ... go kimi go ... ferrari rulz.... long live schumi



its party time yaar....y bolneka time nahi ..... 

Ola Ferrari


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

Superb race .... Congratulations to Kimi on becoming the new champion  
Hamilton superb first season for him.. 
Alonso .... well no comments...  he looked happy cause Kimi won and not Hamilton .


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

No reason to be downbeat, says Hamilton Sr

But the senior Hamilton was calm and smiling after the race, insisting there is no reason for his son's supporters to feel down.

"None of us are in pain, trust me," he told ITV. "We feel great. We've just had one of the most fantastic Formula One seasons ever. If somebody told a year ago we'd be fighting for the world championship at this stage, I'd have replied they are dreaming.

"But it's been a fantastic year. We lost it by one point - we'll come back next year, and if we don't win it next year, we'll win it the year after. But one thing's for sure: Lewis Hamilton is here to stay.

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63537

watever Bald fu*k
abey is takle ko aur kaam hai bhi ya nahi, jab decho F1 pits mein hi rahta hai, saala beta car chala raha, baap kya usko pochh raha hai?

=======================
Race Result Details

*www.formula1.com/results/season/2007/786/6461/


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

tu chala ur dad will also be in the pits tabb mein same thing quote karunga


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

IF i drive, even then my dad wont b in pits, coz its my job there, he's not the kind of person who lives in his son's glory.8)

besides my dad's got a Job.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 22, 2007)

^^His dad doesnt need a job when his son his earning millions of dollars!!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually his father is his manager... I guess every drivers manager would be the pits...

BTW Kimis father was also in the ferrari pits


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

ya. i know ham sr. is mangr of ham.

but still it suks. having him in all races 

btw he makes terrible mangr. 

he once said they (ham family) wont demand money (salary)

NOW WTF is that?

-=-=-=-=-

Now 2008 will tell all truth about ham.

Coz McLAren was nowhere last year & this year thanks to Alonso they were "Almost" Champions:

lets hope Alsno goes back to Flavio (i think he is gay, maybe tats why Alonso left Renault ) & it becomes 3 team Fight


----------



## aneesh kalra (Oct 22, 2007)

Revvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv kimi won finally justice to him finally,congrats hamilton for winnining 2nd position and a well desrved defeat for  cry baby alonso lost to a rookie.But god punish my cable operator who was not showing star sports. today.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

" Raikkonen has shown himself not only to be a worthy replacement for Michael Schumacher at Ferrari, he has also proved himself a worthy world champion. Congratulations Kimi!"


*www.formula1.com/news/features/2007/10/7017.html


----------



## mehulved (Oct 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Now Alosno will move to Renault for SURE


 So much better for McLaren. His been the reason for their downfall in the final stages. Only snoots like Renault deserve to have the crybaby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

I am happy that Mclaren got what they deserved.Treating Alonso second fiddle to a rookie(howsoever talented he may be) cost them the title.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Oct 22, 2007)

Read this guys raikonnen still hasn't offically won the championship 
"The BMW Sauber and Williams teams are being investigated by Brazilian Grand Prix stewards over possible technical irregularities on their cars at the end of Sunday’s Interlagos race. 

The enquiries relate to fuel temperature, which under Formula One racing’s technical regulations are not allowed to fall more than 10 degrees Celsius below ambient air temperature at any time. Williams and BMW Sauber are understood to have exceeded this range.

Nico Rosberg finished fourth for Williams, with Robert Kubica and Nick Heidfeld fifth and sixth respectively for BMW Sauber. If they were to be disqualified, it would move McLaren’s Lewis Hamilton up from seventh to fourth, making him world champion, rather than Ferrari’s Kimi Raikkonen.

Raikkonen won the race from team mate Felipe Massa, with McLaren’s Fernando Alonso third."
Source *www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2007/10/7023.html


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 22, 2007)

Nah, they have escaped penalty, so yes, *Kimi is Champion* 



> Under Formula One racing’s technical regulations fuel temperatures are not allowed to fall more than 10 degrees Celsius below ambient air temperature at any time. According to FIA data, Williams and BMW Sauber exceeded this range during the race, *but after lengthy deliberations stewards chose not to impose sanctions.*



*www.formula1.com/photos/597x478/sutton/2007/d07bra1895.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am happy that Mclaren got what they deserved.Treating Alonso second fiddle to a rookie(howsoever talented he may be) cost them the title.


 very true.

Ron you're a noob, learn something from Jean Todt

No Wonder McLaren has'nt won any title since Mika Left in 1999.



*www.formula1.com/photos/225x/sutton/2007/d07bra1899.jpg



===========
mods dont close this thread. bettr change its title to *"The F1 Channel"*





"" exclusively to "Arsenal Gunners"

FIA post-race press conference - Brazil

====================
Q: (Andrea Cremonesi – La Gazzetta dello Sport) In your first season with Ferrari you have won the championship – only Fangio has done this before. How do you feel to be compared to this great champion? And how is your feeling to see McLaren beaten in the last race, the team you were with for five years?

KR: Like I said before, I enjoyed every moment with the team. *I enjoy Formula One more this year than the last few years for many reasons, but not because of the driving – for other reasons.* And I am more than happy to win the championship with Ferrari, especially the first year with the team has been a great year overcoming all difficulties and giving me such a nice big family and great people to work with – *and I would rather win with them than with anybody else.*


YAAaaaaaaY 

Kimi . will stay @ Ferrari forever  jus like Schumi (i hope) & Massa too


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah. only loser's like Barrichello leave Ferrari thinking of achieving something.

Congrats Kimi. But I am still worried as McLaren may appeal over stewards decision on not disq'ing BMW and Williams.

If Lewis win the championship based on penalty, he will be the worst champion of all time. 

Kimi truly deserves the championship.  Congrats Kimi.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am happy that Mclaren got what they deserved.Treating Alonso second fiddle to a rookie(howsoever talented he may be) cost them the title.


Yeah McLaren really deserved to loose, for they made the mistake of signing up cryonso. I hope they realised their mistake and will keep away from Cryonso.

Leaving the thread open but unstickying it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

we can have this thread as* "The F1 Channel"*





this "" is exclusively to "Arsenal Gunners" 

=======================

Noob Nakajima taking out his Mechanics
*www.formula1.com/photos/215x130/tvimages/2007/brazil/sunpic16.jpg


1st turn incident
*www.formula1.com/photos/215x130/tvimages/2007/brazil/sunpic4.jpg


another noob, Butter Fingers Noob (see the noob in background) 
*www.formula1.com/photos/215x130/tvimages/2007/brazil/sunpic14.jpg

Pics stolen from www.f1.com


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2007)

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrray! Way to go Kimi. I've waited long to see Kimi in this position. Just wish he'd haf got the title when he was in McLaren.


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

chup re tab schumi raaj tha ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Yeah McLaren really deserved to loose, for they made the mistake of signing up cryonso. I hope they realised their mistake and will keep away from Cryonso.


 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> we can have this thread as* "The F1 Channel"*


try to be creative noob


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 22, 2007)

at present Ferrari is having 2 very good drivers having different perspective and style of racing...so it may be a start of another Ferrari dominance..........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> chup re tab schumi raaj tha ...


Rather I'd say bad luck everytime for McLaren and its drivers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alonso hopes appeal is unsuccessful* 

go Alonso!!! 



> *Fernando Alonso believes it would be bad for Formula One if Lewis Hamilton was handed the world championship title via a court of appeal ruling*.
> 
> The outcome of the 2007 championship remains in doubt after McLaren informed the FIA that they would appeal against the race stewards' decision not to penalise Williams' Nico Rosberg and the BMWs in Brazil.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63581

Who's crying now? 

LOOOOOL!!!

McLaren turn out to be the Whiner's now



=====================================
=====================================

*Dennis: Alonso future to be decided soon*





> McLaren boss Ron Dennis has said he expects the future of Fernando Alonso at his team to be resolved within a fortnight.
> 
> Alonso has had a troubled relationship with Dennis this season, and there has been continued speculation that the Spaniard will not see out his original three-year deal with the team.
> 
> ...



this season's BIGGEST , DUMBEST Manager - Ron Dennis

NOOB NOOB NOOB



ya, Ron, give away Alonso to Renault & then get OWNED by him, again 

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63583


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 22, 2007)

*McLaren decisions lost championship - Alonso*

"It doesn't seem like the season has been managed very well," Alonso told the Spanish Cadena Ser radio station. "The result speaks for itself. McLaren lost the championship probably because of some of the decisions they took, especially in the second half of the season. It's no secret that they haven't helped me a lot."

read more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

ROFL.Leave the $hitty team Fernando.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spanish press blames McLaren for title loss*

Spain's top newspapers on Monday were unanimous in blaming the McLaren team for their failure to win the drivers' championship this season, *while also celebrating the fact that it wasn't Lewis Hamilton who took the title.*

ROFL 

*"The biggest embarrassment of the century," * 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!

"With just one winning horse, McLaren would have both titles in the pocket. But his (Hamilton's) glint caused a revolution for Ron Dennis and his consultants. They got excited about the dream of a rookie champion.

"*Dennis dressed himself in the policy of equality. And with it he has gone until the end. The result could not have been more equal. Pure equality: 109 points each, with the particularity that his Italian neighbours took the glory by a single point.*"

ROFL
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63590


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 22, 2007)

too late to post but i really enjoyed yesterday's race and more importantly saw one of my idol's best day


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 22, 2007)

I was just checking the Formula 1 community on orkut and there also people are overjoyed with Kimi winning the championship coz 90% of them are indians 
Looks like Kimi is a hit with the Indians!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

Every winner is a hit with Indians


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 22, 2007)

^^No I have been a member of that community since the beginning of the season and they have been supporting Kimi since then


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn it. McLaren are going to appeal against steward decision to clear BMW's and Williams. The reason they say is:

"We were surprised at and don't really understand the stewards' decision," McLaren Chief Executive Martin Whitmarsh was quoted by agencies as saying on Monday.

"Therefore we feel that if we hadn't lodged our intention to appeal, we would surely have been criticised by fans and Formula One insiders alike for not supporting our drivers' best interests. 
"

WTF. Drivers best interests???
The same two drivers are saying that it's bad for sport to snatch the title from Kimi. The fans are saying that it's McLaren that killed the title hopes.

This shitty team is the worst ever team in the history of F1. First, they can't control the drivers. Then they try to snatch the title away from worthy champion in the worst way possible. 

I will celebrate like hell when McLaren quits F1. 

And to hell with "Damon Hill", who says stewards didn't penalize BMW and Williams only because Ferrari have the title and that the FIA is against McLaren. huh. losers.

This is how it is if they put a rookie before a double world champion as title contender. Had they supported Alonso, he would have gone away with the title atleast 3-4 races before the final race.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

^all that coz the Brits didnt win anything 

=========================================
=========================================

*Ferrari president  - team cost Alonso the title*

Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo, has praised Fernando Alonso's response to losing the world championship and suggested that *Alonso only missed out on the title because McLaren mishandled their drivers.*

The inter-team relationship at McLaren was one of the dominant storylines of the 2007 season, with Alonso outspoken in his demands for greater support from the squad.

The McLaren drivers ultimately ended the year tied on 109 points, as Ferrari's Kimi Raikkonen snatched the title by a single point with his victory in Brazil.

*"Alonso is a real champion, in every sense, an extraordinary driver. I've really appreciated his sportsmanship,"* di Montezemolo was quoted as saying by Gazzetta dello Sport.

*"He lost the championship by a point and I don't think it was his fault, rather it was a consequence of his team's bad internal management.

"By congratulating Raikkonen already during the press conference, Alonso demonstrated to be a champion off the track too. It was a gesture we greatly appreciated."*

Alonso offered further praise for Raikkonen in an interview with Italian radio station RAI yesterday.

*"He is an extraordinary guy - a very, very nice personality even though you don't see it," the Spaniard said. *

*"The moments I have with him behind the podium and in the press conference, he always laughs and plays pranks, things you don't see when you then watch him on TV.* 

"So I think he is a really good person, very focused in the races. He loves F1, he is a really great driver. He fought in 2003 and 2005, now he's managed to win the title, I'm very happy."

Di Montezemolo was also critical of Lewis Hamilton's driving in Brazil, although he added that the British rookie's overall achievements in his debut year were praiseworthy.

*"Hamilton made an error driven by youth and nervousness. Had he stayed behind Alonso, instead of trying to attack him, he would be champion now. He did something rash,*" said the Ferrari president.

"But it must be acknowledged that he's had an extraordinary season: so young and in his rookie season in F1 he was in the title fight until the last second. That's why he deserves respect and congratulations.

"*But I must also recognise that during the season he did not always hold an exemplary behaviour. I didn't like, for example, the move on Raikkonen in qualifying in Interlagos."* (  Bad Hamilton, no cookies for you)

There was a brief controversy at the end of qualifying in Brazil after Raikkonen encountered Hamilton while on his final flying lap. Hamilton, who was on an out-lap, apologised to Raikkonen and no action was taken.

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63606


----------



## red_devil (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey why isn't this thread  "sticky" anymore ??

Please put this thread back up there . . it deserves to be a "sticky" !


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^ The season is over so is not sticky anymore. Next season thread will be created when time comes and made sticky


----------



## red_devil (Oct 23, 2007)

@ ^^^

i know the season is over . .and that we may have a new thread for the next one.. but removing it from being a "sticky" means that there are chances of this one getting pruned and i really dont want to see that happening 
there are many other threads that need to be pruned and NOT this one !

come-on ..this thread can easily serve as a memoir for all of us ... 

so why not change the name of the thread to "F1 channel" like the other thread on football and make it a sticky.

Please somehow make it back to a sticky !


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2007)

McLaren have filed an appeal against the decision taken by steward. But there is speculation that, if BMW and Williams are found guilty, only constructor's points will be stripped and the drivers will have their points intact, which  means no harm to Kimi.

The bastards say "It's not about our team winning the world title by default: we just want to obtain clarification on the rules and that's in the interest of all teams," Mercedes Sport executive Haug said Tuesday in a press statement.


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 24, 2007)

Who is going where for next season?

Ruben & Ralf are the least important drivers for 2008 I think


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 24, 2007)

Will Narain Get Chance?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 24, 2007)

Well there has been speculation that Force India's owner Vijay Mallaya is looking for an all Indian line up for 2008...And Narain and Karun Chandok are in the hot race to grab the seat...
Only time will tell who moves where but I think Force India will certainly become a much better team than what Spyker was...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmmm! Waiting to c indians in F1 track!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Well there has been speculation that Force India's owner Vijay Mallaya is looking for an all Indian line up for 2008...And Narain and Karun Chandok are in the hot race to grab the seat...
> Only time will tell who moves where but I think Force India will certainly become a much better team than what Spyker was...



Na I dont think so , Mr. Malya has said that there wont be any Indian Driver in their first season as "Force India", Chandok needs atleast one season more on track in GP2. Where are naren .. we dono about his future.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 24, 2007)

Its all under speculation at the moment so its hard to believe any particular rumour...Only time will tell...
BTW When is the  next season starting?


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe sometime in March, 2nd or 3rd week.


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 24, 2007)

Karun Chandok will be doing one more season in GP2
Chandhok says no to F1 drive in 2008 -> *uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/22102007/13/chandhok-says-f1-drive-2008.html

Its all in the hands of Alonso .. where he goes decides who goes where...
as expected earlier.

If alonso goes to renault. mc-laren has 1 empty seat.. which is very likely.. then Nico Rosberg is told to be close to Hamilton he can go there, but williams head may not allow that, bcoz he is already in contract with them. then Narain might get a chance, but its very unlikely. bcoz they choose Nico above him in 2006 and after Wruz left they picked another rookie. 
Toyota also has one empty seat after Ralf Schumacher left. Force India also undecided on the 2008 lineup.  
So its all messy right now.. will take a while to get settled.. once Poor Alonso decides where he is going. 

Only Ferrari has confirmed line up for 2008. Filipe Massa upto 2010 & Kimi upto 2009.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 24, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> BTW When is the  next season starting?


*2008 FIA Formula One World Championship Race Calendar*

01  	2008 Australian Grand Prix (Melbourne)  	14 - 16 Mar
02 	2008 Malaysian Grand Prix (Kuala Lumpur) 	21 - 23 Mar
03 	2008 Bahrain Grand Prix (Bahrain) 	        04 - 06 Apr
04 	2008 Spanish Grand Prix (Catalunya) 	        25 - 27 Apr
05 	2008 Turkish Grand Prix (Istanbul) 	        09 - 11 May
06 	2008 Monaco Grand Prix (Monte Carlo) 	22 - 25 May
07 	2008 Canadian Grand Prix (Montreal) * 	06 - 08 Jun
08 	2008 French Grand Prix (Magny-Cours) 	20 - 22 Jun
09 	2008 British Grand Prix (Silverstone) 	        04 - 06 Jul
10 	2008 German Grand Prix (Hockenheim) 	18 - 20 Jul
11 	2008 Hungarian Grand Prix (Budapest) 	01 - 03 Aug
12 	2008 European Grand Prix (Valencia) ** 	22 - 24 Aug
13 	2008 Belgian Grand Prix (Spa-Francorchamps) 	05 - 07 Sep
14 	2008 Italian Grand Prix (Monza) 	                12 - 14 Sep
15 	2008 Singapore Grand Prix (Singapore) ** 	26 - 28 Sep
16 	2008 Japanese Grand Prix (Fuji Speedway) 10 - 12 Oct
17 	2008 Chinese Grand Prix (Shanghai) 	        17 - 19 Oct
18 	2008 Brazilian Grand Prix (Sao Paulo) 	31 Oct - 02 Nov

* Provisional
** Subject to circuit approval 

Source - *www.formula1.com/calendar_preview.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

*Night race and 2008 calendar confirmed*


The FIA has confirmed the 2008 Formula One calendar, including the world championship's first night race at the new *Singapore track.*

The schedule issued following today's World Motor Sport Council matched the provisional calendar released earlier this year, but with Canada, Singapore and Valencia all confirmed, and Singapore specified as the first floodlit evening Grand Prix.

The Montreal race had remained provisional on the previous schedule, while the new tracks in Singapore and Valencia (which will hold the European Grand Prix) were both subject to circuit approval.

Although it had always been anticipated that the Singapore GP would be run at night, the FIA wanted to be certain that it could be achieved safely before providing official confirmation.

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63631

=========================================

*McLaren fine to be over $50 million *




The fine that McLaren will have to pay as a result of the World Motor Sport Council's judgement in the spying affair will be 'in excess of $50 million (USD)', the FIA has confirmed.

The team were fined $100 million USD and lost all their constructors' championship points when found guilty of having benefited from the receipt of confidential Ferrari information.

But that total included the revenue that would have been earned in prize money for their eventual finishing position in the 2007 constructors' championship.

With the loss of constructors' points from the Hungarian Grand Prix taken into account, McLaren would have come second in the 2007 standings behind Ferrari at the end of the season.

With the final positions settled by the results of last weekend's Brazilian Grand Prix, the FIA has now been able to calculate how much money McLaren will have to pay.

"Following the judgement of the World Motor Sport Council on 13 September, a sum in excess of $50 million will be paid in December to the FIA," said an FIA statement.

The governing body also confirmed that the money would be distributed amongst national motorsport authorities and used to improve safety, *and that Mercedes and Ferrari would be given a say in how it was spent.*

(no golmaal)

"This will be used to establish the FIA Development Fund, which will assist the work of National Sporting Authorities (ASNs) in promoting the development of safer motor sport worldwide, especially in countries where the motor sport infrastructure is in need of support," said the statement.

"Representatives from Mercedes and Ferrari will be invited to join the Fund's board."


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63627


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 24, 2007)

2008 FIA Formula One World Championship
16/3  Australia
23/3 Malaysia
6/4 Bahrain
27/4 E Spain
11/5 Turkey
25/5 Monaco
8/6 Canada
22/6 France
6/7 Great Britain
20/7 Germany
3/8 Hungary
24/8 Europe
7/9 Belgium
14/9 Italy
28/9 Singapore (night race)
12/10 Japan
19/10 China
02/11 Brazil


Night race woohooo


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 24, 2007)

I can safely predict that not more than 15 drivers will finish the singapore GP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

Fernando Alonso quits McLaren.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/article420662.ece


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update .. Now where will he go and who will fill his place at the maclaren


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes the turmoil is set to begin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

Renault most probably.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2007)

*Renault*, who took him to titles in 2005 and 2006 and have yet to confirm their driver line-up for 2008, were miles off the pace this year and there are no guarantees their new car will be any better.

*Toyota*, with one of the biggest budgets in the paddock, have a declared vacancy following the departure of Germany's Ralf Schumacher.
But the Cologne-based team have yet to win a Grand Prix, let alone mount a serious championship challenge, since their debut in 2002.

*Ferrari*, "I have to disappoint all of Fernando's fans - I don't think anything will happen in that direction in the next three years," Ferrari's former champion Michael Schumacher said last week.

*BMW*, also have plenty of potential, The German team are targeting wins in 2008 but have Germany's Nick Heidfeld and Poland's Robert Kubica under contract.
(German Company, German Team, 1 German Driver )

*Red Bull*, with Renault engines and top designer Adrian Newey, are bankrolled by Austrian billionaire Dietrich Mateschitz and have big ambitions.

*Williams*, former champions and more competitive than Red Bull this season, have also been mentioned - particularly if their highly-rated German Nico Rosberg takes the Spaniard's place at McLaren.

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63748

so whats your guess?

Alonso wont go to Renault, he wants to take the crown back, not lose his 3rd position itself.

My guess - Williams or Toyota.
RedBull is ok, but its a customer car, no way Ferrari, McLaren, Toyota... will allow a punk team to take the title.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 2, 2007)

he may go back to Renault ..... else Williams for sure...if he goes to any other team ...i have to say " Alonso forget even qualifying to the pole position next season "


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2007)

Renault or BMW....No second thoughts about it..
And its completely baseless to say that Renault can't win the championship next year as they had a poor car this season...Things change pretty quickly in F1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

What about Force India


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2007)

^^Well I got a feeling that they can compete with Red Bull and Toyota...But it depends on how much money our Vijay Mallaya is willing to spend on the team...He doesn't enter a field he doesn't want to excel in


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 2, 2007)

^you are right about this .. so I feel Ralf Schumacher is the one they can pick, But Force India having dramatic changes is unlikely

and News Of The Day 

Fat Ass finally announced that he is leaving the McLaren .. wo to expected tha  
now this is also more likely that he will go to Renault
williams n toyota lack pace to win one grand prix .. forget championship 
ferrai already refused 

He will go to Renault


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

one thing you anti-Alonso ppl have to KNOW is, *Fernando Alonso was a DOUBLE CHAMP when Michael Schumacher was present*. 8)

let me rephrase it, Alosno beat MS not once but two times.


he whined (his strategy) or not, it doesnt matter, He is a Double Champ. - chapter close.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Alonso/Renault beat Michael/Ferrari or not, it doesn't matter, Michael is a Double+Double+Double+Single Champ - chapter close.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 3, 2007)

^ so true.

i do think fernando will move 2 toyota

read an article which said that rosberg shouldn't go to mclaren as it would downgrade his value.i don't get it how will that affect him in any negative way


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

Renault wait to hear from Alonso



> Renault have made Fernando Alonso an offer to return to the squad with which he won the 2005 and 2006 world titles, team chief Flavio Briatore confirmed.
> 
> "Let's see what happens from here to Tuesday," the Italian told Gazzetta dello Sport. "I have presented a project for the future to Fernando. If his desires coincide with ours, it can happen."
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63770


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

Check this out.
Alonso has already turned down Toyota's offer.
He may opt for a smaller teams on the Formula One circuit, in a transitional phase before eventually securing a move to Ferrari.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Alonso/Renault beat Michael/Ferrari or not, it doesn't matter, Michael is a Double+Double+Double+Single Champ - chapter close.


 

dude, Alonso beat the undisputed MS two times in a row. 

you think Alosno is not good enough?

personally i support MS , Massa, Kimi & Lewis. but you guys are acting like plastic fans.

to top it all Alonso is still the youngest champ. (& youngest double champ).

be sportive.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

Hamilton mentions candidates for McLaren seat
1.Nick Heidfeld
2.Nico Rosberg
3.Adrian Sutil
4.Heikki Kovalainen

Check here

Here's another news.
'Alonso wasn't expecting to be dropped'


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

^ 
Williams already said Nico is not for sale 
Heikki Kovalainen is another Flavio find so he might not give away also he is renault second driver now Fisi already left I think.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Hamilton said all the above mentioned drivers are in some contract.
Its his list that he mentions out.
I personally would like Heikki Kovalainen to partner Hamilton for the next season.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 4, 2007)

There is one guy who onone talks about .. Jenson Button!!
whats with him, .. had another poor season with Honda, Still sticking with them?
whats up with this guy?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2007)

WRC Rocks said:
			
		

> one thing you anti-Alonso ppl have to KNOW is, *Fernando Alonso was a DOUBLE CHAMP when Michael Schumacher was present*. 8)
> 
> let me rephrase it, Alosno beat MS not once but two times.
> 
> ...


Agreed that he's a great driver.
But, his behaviour doesn't talk of a world champion. He never has been able to command that respect that people like MS, Hakkinen, Senna and the likes did. He keeps on whining like a 5th standard kid. If it weren't for his whining he'd have won a lot more fans.
Mika Hakkinen had also won championships from under MS's nose but he wasn't disrespected by people.
Damon Hill, Villenue have even fought MS and won a championship each, but they were never shown in bad light.
It's clear Alonso is a great driver but not a worth champion. F1 Champion is not only about being the best driver, but also about the overall behaviour and persona of the person.


----------



## Hackattack (Nov 4, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Agreed that he's a great driver.
> But, his behaviour doesn't talk of a world champion. He never has been able to command that respect that people like MS, Hakkinen, Senna and the likes did. He keeps on whining like a 5th standard kid. If it weren't for his whining he'd have won a lot more fans.
> Mika Hakkinen had also won championships from under MS's nose but he wasn't disrespected by people.
> Damon Hill, Villenue have even fought MS and won a championship each, but they were never shown in bad light.
> It's clear Alonso is a great driver but not a worth champion. F1 Champion is not only about being the best driver, but also about the overall behaviour and persona of the person.


Sorry but i disagree, because ---- you and rest other anti-alonso don't want to see the Alonso as a person, you all want to see the Alonso what the media is showing. Media huh ? it can make what not !

*Can you please quote all his whines that he made* throughout his career, and specially this season.

Many of you hate him just because he beat MS . Thats true.

No one is saying anything about Hamilton, just like he cried like a baby he is all this season starting from Monaco.

So people just saying alonso is a crybaby, he whines, he has a bad behaviour, and all, it only proves your faint hatred towards him.

And how come many F1 drivers adore and support him. How come he has so many friends in F1, hell even guys in other motorsport say good  about him.

Too much hatred is not good for health.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2007)

Some guys on this thread should stop their childish "cryonso" rants and appreciate the man and his achievements.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2007)

Who's disapproving of his achivements?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah he's a very good driver but obviously he likes to play mind games which is fine coz in sports u do anything to win atleast by taking a mental advantage


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Agreed that he's a great driver.
> But, his behaviour doesn't talk of a world champion. He never has been able to command that respect that people like MS, Hakkinen, Senna and the likes did. He keeps on whining like a 5th standard kid. If it weren't for his whining he'd have won a lot more fans.
> Mika Hakkinen had also won championships from under MS's nose but he wasn't disrespected by people.
> Damon Hill, Villenue have even fought MS and won a championship each, but they were never shown in bad light.
> It's clear Alonso is a great driver but not a worth champion. F1 Champion is not only about being the best driver, but also about the overall behaviour and persona of the person.


 
Will you sit quiet if you have loads of experience, join a new company and they treat you and a fresher equally.

Come on. he id double world champion. McLaren should have given him No.1 status in the team. he expressed his thoughts and noone in the team backed him. 

FYI, he is adored by all of his friends, he is fast driver, master in tactics. 

Still, if there is one man who can challenge Kimi next year, it is Alonso and noone else. 

These are two drivers who can secure race win after starting 22nd on the grid (if they have good car).


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

*Chandhok to test with Red Bull Racing *


> India's Karun Chandhok will have a two-day test with the Red Bull Formula One team in Barcelona next week, the driver said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> Chandhok, who scored his first victory at Formula One's GP2 support series at Spa in Belgium earlier this year, is aiming to follow in the footsteps of Narain Karthikeyan, who became the first Indian to drive in F1 in 2005 when he raced for Jordan.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63815


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 6, 2007)

*Schumacher to return for Ferrari test * 


> Seven-times world champion Michael Schumacher will come out of retirement to test Ferrari's title-winning 2007 Formula One car in Barcelona next week, the team said on Tuesday.
> 
> "It's half for pleasure, half for technical reasons," said a spokesman.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2007)

*Renault face McLaren spy charge*
Renault have been summoned before Formula One's governing body to answer a charge of possessing confidential McLaren technical information.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/7085098.stm


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

Over 15 Renault men involved in spy case



> At least 15 engineers at Renault knew about the McLaren technical information that is at the centre of the latest spy investigation, autosport.com has learned.
> 
> Renault are to face a hearing of the FIA World Motor Sport Council next month to answer charges that they had in their possession intellectual property belonging to McLaren.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63878


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hamilton may never be champion, says Button *



> McLaren's Lewis Hamilton may have blown his best chance of winning the Formula One title by failing to secure this year's championship, according to fellow-Briton Jenson Button.
> 
> "He (Hamilton) is a great driver, but there are lots of great drivers in Formula One who did not have his package," the Honda driver told the Mail on Sunday newspaper.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63892

LMAO at Button


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 11, 2007)

^^  well he might be true too....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

nah.

his title was blown by the team. not his fault.
& he's too young, the pressure was huge on him which mmade him make tat mistake. (last race of 2007)

now he's #1 at his team, if they perform as strong next season, we'll see another title fight.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 11, 2007)

apart from this news or comment ... Why this Button guy still living at Honda, abe ya Get some good team,.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> Sorry but i disagree, because ---- you and rest other anti-alonso don't want to see the Alonso as a person, you all want to see the Alonso what the media is showing. Media huh ? it can make what not !
> 
> *Can you please quote all his whines that he made* throughout his career, and specially this season.
> 
> ...



*Something i read somewhere... Not my compilation..*



> Controversies Talked on Micheal ??? who is Senna ?
> 
> Some one on this forums were talking abt schumi and KIMI.. lot of things were talked abt schumi and lots of greatness was bt senna over schumi... Listen to what I have to say... keeping calm doesnt keep peoples mouth shut.. everyone, who doesnt know anything abt F1 also talks.. crap.. know the sport, know the history and talk....
> 
> ...



*Feels Good to be back on the forum after long time   *


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 12, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> *Feels Good to be back on the forum after long time   *



u r always welcome ......


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 you are back Dipen


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 13, 2007)

@Dipen OMG What a way to comeback .. Its like saying .. *I AM BACK !!!*

btw where were you man


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

lol... thanx guys 

Was kinda in leeching mode... as got new TATA 2mpbs NU ..Before that didnt have connection for couple of months 

*btw*

Post in your suggestions for the best races from 1990 onwards which are worth the collection.. or which shouldnt be missed 

May be we can make a good list of good races..

*Some of the good ones that i know are..*

Canada 1998, Hungary 1998, France 1998, Argentina 1998, Britain 1998, Sepang 1999, Monaco 1997 (perhaps the best wet driver ever, apart from Belgium 1998 BEFORE DC rammed Michael off... bas***d), Suzuka 1997 (the epitome of team orders BEFORE Australia 1998 and McLaren), Spain 1996 (Masterclass in the rain...again!), Belgium 1996, Adelaide 1994 (sheer drama), Portugal 1993, Belgium 1992...

These were only MSC Drives... 

I am interested in others too  (and yeah more of MSC also   )


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 13, 2007)

*www.formula1.com/photos/225x/sutton/2006/d06bra1257.jpg  *www.formula1.com/photos/225x/sutton/2007/d07chn1602.jpg *www.formula1.com/photos/225x/sutton/2007/d07chn1467.jpg
*Brawn named as Honda team principal*



> Honda have appointed former Ferrari technical director Ross Brawn as their new team principal, it was announced on Monday. Brawn, who left Ferrari in October 2006 to take a years’ sabbatical, will begin work for his new employers later this month. Predecessor Nick Fry will continue as the Japanese squad’s chief executive.
> 
> Honda, who took a breakthrough race win at the 2006 Hungarian Grand Prix, scored just six points during a bitterly disappointing 2007 season and the highly-rated Brawn will be tasked with improving the Japanese squad’s fortunes, with full responsibility for designing, manufacturing, engineering and racing their Formula One car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

^^
I doubt if it will help Honda much unless they improve thier car.. Good Strategy helps only when you are competitive with other cars.. Just because Ross Brawn is thier new Technical Director, that doest mean that they will be no.1 next season..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ferrari announce new tech structure *


> The Ferrari team have announced Stefano Domenicali will take on the role of Director of the Gestione Sportiva, *a position held by Jean Todt.*
> 
> Domenicali was the team's sporting director.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63901

so what hapened to Jean Todt???


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 13, 2007)

*Force India's Logo*

*images.gpupdate.net/newsnew/88565.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Good.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

Force India Car 

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/8708/forceindiagi9au8.jpg

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/6460/giedovandergardeforceinee4.jpg


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 14, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> ^^
> I doubt if it will help Honda much unless they improve thier car.. Good Strategy helps only when you are competitive with other cars.. Just because Ross Brawn is thier new Technical Director, that doest mean that they will be no.1 next season..


 Very true .. I just dont understand what happening in Honda camp.. They are world class .. they should have come up witha fast car by now or they should better leve F1. Whats the use.. No offence but if they are leaders in Moto-GP what they doing in f1.. They are wasting a talent in Janson Button 

*Schumacher quickest in testing return* * *​*www.formula1.com/photos/597x478/manual/deh0713no11.jpg


> Pos  Driver               Team                       Time     Laps
> 1.  M.Schumacher    Ferrari             (B)    1:21.922   64
> 2.  Badoer              Ferrari                (B)   1:22.129   76
> 3.  de la Rosa   McLaren-Mercedes     (B)   1:22.687   63
> ...





> More-> *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/63920


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 14, 2007)

Seems like he hasnt lost the touch 

I really wish if he could race just one more yr


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah me too, but its ok man, he's already done enough, for the sport, for himself and all us fans 

The Force India cars looks very convincing and professional indeed, thank God they didn't plaster it with all the colors of our flag, hope they perform a tad bit better too, all the best.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 14, 2007)

The colors should have been little diff..Little Flashy 

Any remembers cars sponsored by ORANGE CELLULAR..i vaguely remember one such race


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: :: What Button will do?*

*Brawn Takes Control Over Button's Destiny*

*www.planetf1.com/Images/162489.jpg*www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2007/03/18/grand2_gallery__470x316.jpg*ftd.de/asset/Image/2005/07/07/button_gr.jpg

But even if the timing of Brawn's appointment, just a few days after *Button issued the team with an improve-or-I-will-leave ultimatum,* is coincidental, the coup is bound to persuade the driver to stay put. It will help, too, that Brawn is a long-time admirer. "One day Michael's going to stop and you've got to look around and see who's the best at that stage. I think Jenson will be on that list for sure," he commented back in April 2004.

Button's career has stagnated since then but it is not beyond salvation. Seductively, Brawn assured the press on Wednesday that "Honda are much closer to where you need to be to get to the top in F1 than Ferrari were when I joined them back in 1997."

It wasn't until 2000 that Ferrari were crowned World Champions again after an extended period in the wilderness. Button has waited a similarly long time for prolonged success in F1, but time is still on his side. In three years' time, he'll turn thirty - and still be younger than Michael Schumacher was when he became Ferrari's first champion in 21 years. All with the help of a certain Ross Brawn, of course.



> More -- > PlanetF1




........


Now what Button will do .. 
Should Button change the team now?
Its already 5 years .. he is with team when it was BAR !!!!

any comments


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 15, 2007)

*India to host first Grand Prix in New Delhi in 2010*



> Bernie Ecclestone has today confirmed that after much speculation a contract has been signed this week with JPSK Sports Private Ltd, a subsidiary of Jaiprakash Associates Limited, to stage the first ever Formula One Grand Prix in India, to be held in The National Capital Region of New Delhi in 2010.
> 
> Michael Taub, who has been the driving force behind the project to bring F1 to India for the past ten years, has finally succeeded, along with Mr Sunder Mulchandani, in bringing this major event to a country of over a billion people.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 15, 2007)

I am dying to see a F1 Grand Prix live....
Bah...2010 seems far off


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> I am dying to see a F1 Grand Prix live....
> Bah...2010 seems far off


Singapore 2008 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2007)

*Loeb to get Renault F1 test *





> *Three-time world rally champion (WRC) Sebastian Loeb* will switch to Formula One for one day when he tests for the Renault team next month.
> 
> The Frenchman will take to the wheel of this year's R27 car on December 5 at the Paul Ricard circuit, thanks to an initiative by the Total/Elf group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 16, 2007)

Montoya shifted to Nascar,
Schumi can ride bikes pretty well

but never heard Rossi interested in F1 Car


----------



## mehulved (Nov 16, 2007)

didn't he drive the Ferrari F1 car?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 16, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Singapore 2008 ?



nahi yaar going out of India is next to impossible...coz there wud be no one from my family or relatives to accompany me 

Wud love to see night race though....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> didn't he drive the Ferrari F1 car?


 yup he did.



> Valentino Rossi tested the Ferrari F2005 car for two complete days at Ferrari’s private Fiorano test facility, lapping fast enough for former Ferrari test-driver Jean Alesi to describe his performance as “formidable”. Apart from Rossi’s 58.3 second lap of Fiorano (Michael Schumacher's track record is 55.999)



*www.gizmag.com/go/4382/


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071116111812.jpg


LOLOLOL

^nice photoshopping 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYYQBSWK054

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxMK7yYUNFk

LOL!!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> nahi yaar going out of India is next to impossible...coz *there wud be no one from my family or relatives to accompany me*
> 
> Wud love to see night race though....



What about friends? .. um.. am I your friend ?


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 17, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> didn't he drive the Ferrari F1 car?



Oh...Dint know about that


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 17, 2007)

McLaren Brazil appeal deemed inadmissible



> McLaren’s challenge to the decision of stewards at last month’s Brazilian Grand Prix not to penalize rival teams over alleged fuel irregularities has been thrown out by the FIA International Court of Appeal.


Full Article

The Court’s decision means the results of the Brazilian Grand Prix - and the 2007 world championship standings - remain unchanged.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 17, 2007)

^ As expected .. and Kimi remains the Champ


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea Kimi is the champ


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 17, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> What about friends? .. um.. am I your friend ?



Hehe...you surely are but going out of country for first time just to watch a F1 race is certainly not on the cards...
BTW are you planning to watch the Singapore 2008 GP live??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^ Depends if my sponsor gives me a pass  .. may be even for the pitlane access


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW...thats awesome!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

*Schumacher to test again at Jerez*

Retired seven-time world champion Michael Schumacher will test again for Ferrari at Jerez in southern Spain next month, the Formula One team said on Thursday.

"We haven't arranged the programme yet but he will do a couple of days," a Ferrari spokesman said.

Schumacher retired at the end of the 2006 season but returned to the race track this month in a test that Ferrari described at the time as "half for pleasure, half for technical reasons."

*He was the fastest driver on both days he tested at Barcelona's Circuit de Catalunya.*

The 38-year-old German, who has ruled out a return to racing, has useful experience in driving cars without traction control and so-called 'driver aids'.

Formula One's technical rules are changing next year, with such systems removed.

"My love for this sport has never faded and to drive the F1 car is the best you can do as a motorsportsman," Schumacher said on his website before the last test.

"It has nothing to do with my decision to retire though, that is irrevocable. I hope I can give Ferrari some support in the preparations for the new season."

Ferrari won both world championships this year, with Finland's Kimi Raikkonen taking the drivers' title.


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64084


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 28, 2007)

*Schumacher, Fisichella and Montagny to test for Force India*


Ralf Schumacher, Giancarlo Fisichella and Franck Montagny are set to drive for Force India next week at the multi-team test at Jerez, as the former Spyker team continue to ponder their 2008 drive line-up.

The trio will be in action at the Spanish track alongside the squad’s contracted testers Roldan Rodriguez and Giedo van der Garde and former Red Bull team mates Christian Klien and Vitantonio Liuzzi, who tested for the team at Barcelona’s Circuit de Catalunya earlier this month.

Schumacher, who left Toyota at the end of last season, is currently looking for a race seat for 2008. The German, who has won six Grands Prix during his 11-year career, was offered the opportunity to test by Force India co-owner Dr Vijay Mallya.

“I have known Vijay for many years over my time with Toyota,” said the 32 year-old. “I fully understand his passion for the sport and know that he will put this drive into Force India to make it a success. For any driver, driving for a young dynamic team with high ambitions is a good opportunity, but at the moment it is just one test to see how we get on working together, and whether this is possible. I think I can help the team with its development programme but we will see.”

Fisichella, who has driven for Renault for the past three seasons, has been given the chance to test for Force India by the French squad, who have yet to confirm their 2008 line-up. The Italian, who made his debut for Minardi in 1996, is one of the grid’s most experienced drivers and has scored three Grands Prix wins. 

“Whilst no drivers have been officially confirmed by Renault, the team has given me permission to explore other options,” explained the 34 year-old. “I was invited to test with Force India F1 Team at Jerez and I was very happy to accept it.”

Montagny, meanwhile, spent last season testing for Toyota. The Frenchman, who raced in six Grands Prix for Super Aguri in 2006, left the Japanese team earlier this month. 

“I was in contact with Vijay Mallya from my time at Toyota,” explained Montagny. “Towards the end of the year we talked about the future and I heard about the possibility of testing with Force India. Of course I was very tempted as I am sure that with the new owners, the team will be very strong.”

During the four-day test, Force India will run two Ferrari-powered former Spyker F8-VII chassis, which will be painted with a distinctive interim burgundy red and white livery. Fisichella and Montagny will split driving duties on the opening day of the test, December 4, before handing over the two cars to their colleagues.

Source


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2007)

If this is the Force India F1 logo, I like it very much 
*www.formula1.com/photos/597x478/manual/dgb0713nov70.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ yea its the Force India Logo  .. its much better than the name itself 
EDIT: not the one on the cap


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 29, 2007)

lol first i was like damn the logo on the cap is Force India logo..then noticed the tshirt...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 29, 2007)

force india doesn't need fisci or ralf both are too lazy.we need new talent.

btw where's tiaggo montiero haven't seen him after his gr8 season in 06


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry for digging up old thread
Alonso signs 1 yr. deal with Renault.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/motorsport/article565853.ece


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 11, 2007)

^ its not a old thread dude .. 2008season not yet started so this thread is still up ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2007)

Renault confirm Alonso, Piquet for 2008



> The Renault team have confirmed Fernando Alonso and Nelsinho Piquet as their racing drivers for the 2008 season.
> 
> Alonso, who announced his move on his website on Monday, returns to the French squad after one season at the McLaren team, which he left two years before the end of his contract after a turbulent season.
> 
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2007)

It is said that Alonso will be the highest paid F1 driver beating Kimi by half a million dollar. 

Alonso's new contract : USD51.55  per year.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 11, 2007)

Let him beat Kimi on track next season, and then we'll talk


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2007)

btw, anyone know how to watch race of champions live? any online link??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2007)

^^they messed up Wembley for that
@s18000rpm 
Old news


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^they messed up Wembley for that
> @s18000rpm
> Old news



lol. Yes. An artificial track in a football stadium. But hell yeah. I love it. watching F1 in football stadium. hehehe


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 12, 2007)

Schumacher turns taxi driver

*f1.gpupdate.net/en/news/2007/12/12/schumacher-turns-taxi-driver/


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 12, 2007)

^ I just read that in todays Hindustan Times 



> "I found myself a passenger, which was strange enough, but having 'Schumi' behind the wheel was incredible," said taxi driver Tuncer Yilmaz.
> 
> "He drove at full throttle around the corners and overtook in some unbelievable places."


 He is schumi man ...  

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44295000/jpg/_44295537_schumacher203getty.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2007)

*Fisichella pins hopes on Force India drive*

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64359


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2007)

*FIA moves to close spying affair *




The FIA is looking to put an end to F1's spying affair after expressing its intention to cancel next year's meeting of the World Motor Sport Council.

Earlier this month, the governing body did not clear McLaren's 2008 car and deferred a decision to February's meeting of the WMSC.

However, on Thursday *McLaren apologised to the FIA and Ferrari, and accepted the Italian team's data had penetrated deeper into their team than suspected at first.*

And in light of an inspection of their 2008 car by FIA appointed officials throwing up the suggestions that the deployment of *quickshift, fast fill, or the use of CO2 as a tyre gas* could have come from the Ferrari information, McLaren have offered to hold back on developing these systems.

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64373


report by the FIA Technical Department  [pdf file]


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 14, 2007)

waise bhi this is going nowhere


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2007)

@s18000rpm : This is good news. I think McLaren car will have the great great performance of 2006 season's car if all the development based on Ferrari info is stopped and removed from the car


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2007)

*FIA: McLaren planned to use Ferrari data*

McLaren were poised to use systems on their 2008 car that had been inspired by secret Ferrari information given to them by Nigel Stepney, the FIA's technical report on the matter reveals.

...

It added: "The [redacted - confidential] mechanism which McLaren has developed since the 3 May 2007 Coughlan meeting is intended to be used on the 2008 car and appears to have been initiated by the receipt of confidential Ferrari information."

*Detailed examination of the report shows that one area where McLaren had appeared to utilise the Ferrari information was in the creation of a new brake balance system. ...*

...The report also states that McLaren were ready to consider the use of CO2 gas in their tyres, as Ferrari do. It is believed 'more likely than not' that the idea came to the team from information given by Nigel Stepney.

read full story here - *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64374

==================

*Kovalainen confirmed at McLaren*

Heikki Kovalainen has been confirmed as Lewis Hamilton's new teammate at McLaren for next year.

The Finn joins the Woking-based outfit on a long-term deal after an impressive debut season with Renault, and McLaren management are convinced that he and Hamilton will make a 'formidable' combination for 2008.

The team have also confirmed that Pedro de la Rosa will remain as third driver, with Gary Paffett staying on board as tester.

McLaren F1 CEO Martin Whitmarsh said: "We had a number of options open to us and as always we want to make sure that we have the most competitive driver line-up and I think that Lewis and Heikki will be a formidable combination....

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64384

Lets see, where "The Noob Squad" goes now 

Why i called McLaren as "The Noob Squad" -
Noob Squad leader - Ron Dennis - lost *both* titles, because he cudnt manage his team well enuf.
Hamilton - he is a Noob , coz he lost the title, thanks to his over-confidence in later half of the season.
Kovalainen - he too is a newbie (noob), kicked out of his team for no reason  loOool


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2007)

-=--=-=-=-=-=--=

*Schumacher baffled by taxi inquest*



> Michael Schumacher says he is baffled by reports in Germany that police are investigating whether he broke the law when he recently drove a taxi to an airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/grapevine.php/id/64396


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kudos for Karthikeyan*

*i3.tinypic.com/6sqy88y.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice,saw the race, GREAT GOING NARAIN


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2007)

well done, Narain.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 17, 2007)

start the 2008 season thread!


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 18, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Very nice,saw the race, GREAT GOING NARAIN


 yes man .. good that he finally got it.

btw any highlights or full race link to watch? 

*First win for A1 Team India*

* Sunday, December 16, 2007*
*i2.tinypic.com/6y35ueh.jpg
A1 Team India’s Narain Karthikeyan paid tribute to his superb pit crew taking his and the team’s first-ever A1GP race win in an incident-packed Feature race at Zhuhai International Circuit in China.

Karthikeyan was joined on the podium by New Zealand’s Jonny Reid, who started from tenth on the grid, and South Africa’s Adrian Zaugg, who finished third.

The 30-year-old Indian driver, who started from third on the grid, took the lead from New Zealand during the second pit stop window on lap 29. Despite a huge amount of pressure and some excellent racing from Reid, Karthikeyan held off the New Zealander’s Black Beauty racecar and crossed the line to score India’s first A1GP success.

After the race, a delighted Karthikeyan said: ‘The team has been working really hard at pit stop practices and they’ve done a really good job this weekend. Both the pit stops were excellent. Unfortunately I got stuck behind Pakistan on the out lap of my second stop, so I couldn’t push, but I came out just ahead of Jonny. There was a lot of pressure towards the end but then his tyres went off as well as mine and then we were equal - after that I just got the job done.’

Reid, who raced from tenth on the grid to finish a superb second, was delighted with New Zealand’s teamwork this weekend: ‘It was a fantastic team effort. Having struggled in qualifying, obviously I’m very pleased to come from P10 on the grid to threaten for the win in the end. It’s a credit to the team. My in laps were good, my out laps were good, and there were a few mistakes from my side of the fence, so overall I’m very pleased with the whole team this weekend. Fantastic effort.’

South Africa’s Zaugg also enjoyed a strong race to take the final podium position, having started from ninth on the grid. Zaugg was under attack from Germany’s Michael Ammermüller during the last ten laps of the 45-lap race, but the 21-year-old South African pushed hard to take third place ahead of the German rookie, who had to be content with fourth.

Zaugg was pleasantly shocked by his team’s podium finish and enjoyed some competitive racing: ‘I was quite surprised that we had the pace to finish on the podium. We were quite strong from the beginning of the race and passed quite a few people. Great Britain was one of them. He (Oliver Jarvis) made a slight mistake into the penultimate turn, so I got a good run down the straight and passed him into the last turn. It was really good racing.’

Fifth place was taken by Great Britain’s Oliver Jarvis, who got away well from second on the grid and snatched the early lead from pole-sitter Switzerland. Behind them Brazil, Ireland, Canada and Malaysia were all involved in an incident at turn one, bringing out the safety car for four laps.

Fast work in the pits during the first pit stop window allowed Switzerland to steal the lead, while GBR fell back to sixth place due to a problematic visit to the pits.

Having enjoyed an early lead, the British and Swiss teams were both hampered with delays in their second pit stops due to technical issues, and ultimately finished in fifth and sixth positions respectively. Despite a disappointing finish, GBR’s Jarvis was clearly pushing hard, picking up a bonus point for setting the fastest lap in the Feature race on lap 29.

France, which finished the race seventh, was hit with a drive through penalty on lap 16 due to releasing Loic Duval’s car unsafely from its first pit stop. As Duval drove past the USA pit box, he caught the hose connected to one of the airguns, causing a USA mechanic to be pulled to the ground.

Tomas Enge, making his A1GP race return for the Czech Republic after an absence of ten months, had a superb afternoon, racing from 16th on the grid to finish a solid eighth.

Home nation China’s CongFu Cheng, who was running in sixth place on lap 31 after the second round of pit stops, fell down the order to tenth after taking a drive-through penalty for speeding in the pit lane. The Chinese star was determined not to give up, charging past USA with five laps remaining and finally crossing the line in ninth place, picking up two valuable championship points and moving the team up one position in the overall championship standings.

Netherland’s Jeroen Bleekemolen was forced out of the action on lap nine due to a puncture caused by suspected suspension failure at the final corner, while 12th-placed Portugal received a drive-through penalty on lap five for making a false start.

Switzerland has extended its championship lead to 79 points, 19 ahead of second-placed France on 60, closely followed by New Zealand in third place on 59 points.

The championship now takes a five-week break before heading to New Zealand for round five in Taupo, marking the first race of the New Year on January 18-20 2008.

Until then, stay with A1GP.com for all the championship news and latest developments.


----------

